# Naruto 641 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Deadway (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto 631 Prediction
No more

Obito: Die.
Minato/Naruto/Sasuke: !?
_Out of nowhere Killerbee gets Samehada  to eat the bomb_
_Samehada starts getting large_
Killerbee: It's too much yo!~
Samehada: gurugrgu
Killerbee: Gotcha, thanks!
_Killerbee throws samehada into the sky and samehada blows up_
Naruto: Tanks octo dude!
Minato: Bee-san! 
Sasuke: ...*it's him..not bad I guess*
Killerbee: I just lost my favorite sword yo, ain't nothing to be happy about!
Hachibi: Shut up already, this is bad, that Obito guy is mid way from perfect now...all he needs to do is grab the 10 tails chakra and take full control over it..then were done...
Killerbee: Alright yo, we gotta end this now!
Obito:Youre right, we do.
Obito: !?
_Water start forming all around him_
Tobirama: Water style: Giant water prison jutsu!
Obito: Trying to stop my movements?
Tobirma: Not exactly
_Tobirama lifts the finger_
Sasuke: !? Is this...what he was doing back then?
Tobirama: Drown.
_Obitos lungs start to fill up with water_
Obito: !? He's using the water inside my body  and expanding it, crushing me from the inside out!?
_Obito starts running towards Tobirama_
Tobirama: He's moving inside my water prison? Impossible....but...
_Obito expands his staff and aims it at Tobirama_
Tobirama: Predictable...Now Sarutobi!
_Hiruzen is above in the air with enma staff about to slam Obito_
Hiruzen: I bet it's hard to dodge with that amount of chakra in the palm of your hand, am I right Obito?
Obito: *even if he connects, he's going to have to make it much lar--*
Hiruzen: Enma, EXPAND!
_Hiruzens staff becomes absolutely massive and crushes obito into the ground_
Naruto: THAT WAS BAD ASS 
Sasuke: hmm
Minato: Good old Sarutobi for ya
Killerbee: So did we win?
-----------------------
Obito inside his head
Obito: Am I dead? 
_Obito sees a door_
_Obito opens it and inside is a giant ball of chakra_
Obito: This is...
Juubi: My chakra.
Obito: !? So...you can speak
Juubi: To be able to resist my control...that's impressive. A reward should be delivered to you...I think my full power will suffice.
Obito: Why? Why help me when I forced you to become my slave.
Juubi: We both have our reasons, I've been locked away in darkness for eternity, I'm just happy to be back in action.
Obito: The boy, Uzumaki Naruto, he said the tailed beasts aren't evil, so why are you.
Juubi: Long story.
Obito: I've got time.
Juubi: No you don't, you almost died to these pathetic mortals. Take my power, and do with it as you please.
_Obito puts his hand out_
_The chakra slowly starts coming out to him_
-------------
Enma staff is being lifted
Hiruzen: Such power!?
Obito: Since I don't need the 8 and 9 tails anymore, it's time to kill everyone.
_Obito sunshins right up to Naruto face_
Naruto: !? So fast
Minato: I didn't even!?
Tobirama: Shit!
------------------------------------
Obito: Almost have it...
Juubi: Take it all...
_The chakras about to touch Obito's hand_
------------------------------------
Obito: Chou shinra tensei!
Naruto: At this range!
Sasuke: This chakra!
--------------------------------------
Obito: Rin...I'm finally....
_A hand grabs Obito's arm and pulls it away_
-------------------------------------
Naruto: !? He....stopped?
Bee: What happend yo?
Minato: He froze?
-------------------------------------
Obito: You're....
Juubi: You....
*Last panel shows The sage of the six path looking down on Obito*
*Chapter end*


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

NOTHING HAPPENED THIS CHAPTER.

I PREDICT NOTHING HAPPENS IN THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 23, 2013)

Probably a huge asspull somehow.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

either sauske uses susaano to save them, naruto uses the kyuubi cloak to save them, the kages appear to save them or kakashi warps the attack


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

I choose option "D" - Kakashi warps.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict nothing happens. 

More specifically: 

Explosions,
fighting,
thinking of plans,
plans fail,
plot twist 

Izanami


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

For next week I predict more Kurama!


----------



## plot1st (Jul 23, 2013)

Just give Naruto his gift Minato, ffs!!!


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 23, 2013)

Kages/Kakashi/Sakura/Hinata intervene and pull everyone's asses out of there before they get nuked by Obito's exploding black balls...

Hmm that doesn't sound right.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh fuck


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Now that Obito has finally regained his mind, will he please take a minute and explain why he considered Sasuke to be so important?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 23, 2013)

Hashirama: We have an army 

Madara: We have a JuubitoRS 

Hashirama:  shit


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict Madara finally shitting himself.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2013)

It seemed like Obito was going to say something to Minato. Perhaps they'll converse. Other than that I expect Obito will continue to faceroll everyone who gets in his way.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

What should happen: Kakashi or Kages save Naruto's group.

What will happen: Minato will warp himself somewhere and save everyone, or Sasuke will hurl Minato in the air before it explodes and covers them with Susano (not perfect).

Sakura and Hinata can't save them, and I refuse to believe Bee's sword can eat that much chakra from a RS-level opponent.


----------



## SLB (Jul 24, 2013)

Klue said:


> Now that Obito has finally regained his mind, will he please take a minute and explain why he considered Sasuke to be so important?



I thought that was one of Kishi's fallback "Sasuke wank" foreshadows. In case he didn't wank him enough he always had something to build on.

But I'm hoping we get Madara's trump card next week and as I always hope for... Some so6p info. Like the guy. I hope he appears soon.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2013)

No, it's too soon for Madara to release his trump card.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 24, 2013)

Something saves the three good guys (maybe Tobirama and Hiruzen have finally finished regenerating). Seriously, how small is the _Naruto_ world that characters are able to move between battlefields and locations so quickly?

Don't expect much plot progression within the next three to five chapters.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 24, 2013)

I am hoping for some kurama comments about obi to not really being the sage. Right now am just waiting for naruto's BM.


----------



## vered (Jul 24, 2013)

hopefully an explanation as to why the juubi in human form is taking more and  more to the shape of RS himself including the stuff.
and more action.


----------



## Abz (Jul 24, 2013)

If kakashi didn't appear this chapter....then he will next chapter....that bijuu dama is 1 second from going bang in their faces


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2013)

ANYTHING ELSE besides Hiruzen, Tobirama, Minato, Sasuke, Naruto, Hashirama or Madara. Give me someone else.

Throw some Kakashi, throw some Gai, a dab of Rock Lee, a sprinkle of Tenten.

Ehhh, who am I kidding, Kishi is cumming already to the thought of Minato.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 24, 2013)

Kakashi comes to rescue with a slight twist. He doesn't have to save two, instead he will save three people.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 24, 2013)

Next chapter

B: Hattsan is that the final form?
8: NOPE, BUT AS SOON AS I SEE I'LL LET YOU KNOW

It's going to happen you know it.


----------



## Abz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hasan said:


> Kakashi comes to rescue with a slight twist. He doesn't have to save two, instead he will save three people.



you forget Gamakichi..... 

and i love your ava....


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiruzen and Tobirama save Naruto, Sasuke and Minato. 

Bee asks Gyuki if this is Juubi's final form. It isn't. 

The three Hokages try to use some combo attack but it doesn't work and they all get oneshotted by Obito. Again.

Hashi and Mads are nowhere to be seen.

Chapter ends with Obito trying to kill Naruto and Sasuke!!! Who will save them?!!?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito fucks shit up.


And Kakashi needs to appear now


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 24, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> And Kakashi needs to appear now



Yeah, he needs to. So that we can finally get rid of him. Not even his beloved Plot no Jutsu can save him from Obito anymore.

Obito has only killed Neji and raped the Hokages who are immortal. We need more victims. Kakashi is a good start. Make it extra gory, Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito has sewn what is left of his sanity back together and starts explaining things.  He has a lot to talk about.  I hope Kishimoto has not forgotten everything that needs to be explained.

Actually it might not happen so soon as that is easy and functioning.  They have a very dysfunctional problem to deal with.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito talks. a lot


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 24, 2013)

*Chapter 641 Prediction:*   Predestination

Obito think's he has defeated his foes, but the explosion only destroyed Kage Bunchin.   The real Gamakichi, Sasuke, Naruto, and Minato are further back, where they were saved from the first attack.

They are starting to understand the powers of the Juubi and Minato prepares his special jutsu.


----------



## Abz (Jul 24, 2013)

minato is without an arm....Kishi will make this the reason why he won't be able to use hirashin to get everyone and himself out of there


----------



## Krippy (Jul 24, 2013)

Somebody saves them yet again.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone saves them again (Kakashi?),More reactions !! and maybe Obito will tell us a story while fucking everyone up.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 24, 2013)

I predict another chapter that's six hours early


----------



## Rai (Jul 24, 2013)

Kakashi to the rescue


----------



## Abz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Kakashi to the rescue



if so then it'll be another one to add to the *[Hall of Saves]* the sister thread to the  *[Hall of Raikiri]*


----------



## Harbour (Jul 24, 2013)

Predict Minato tagged Obito again during his last attack and teleport back to him with this bomb.
Minato: Dont understimate me, you little scum.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 24, 2013)

**SPOILER ALERT**
Juubito: It's over..
*Attack gets warped by Kakashi's kamui*
Naruto: Sensei! You're back!!
Kakashi: Obito? Sensei..? Sasuke..!?
Minato: I'd love to explain, but right now we have a bigger problem!
Juubito: Kakashi.. We never finished our fight..!
Sasuke, Naruto, Minato, & Kakashi: !!
*Juubito attacks and kills Kakashi*

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito fights them while lecturing everyone about how shitty the world is, Then at the end Madara activates his trap card and we are left at a cliff hanger.


----------



## Sete (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know what to expect...
For sure someone will have to save the trio or else well Obito wins...
I'm expecting the gokage somehow.


----------



## Abz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sete said:


> I don't know what to expect...
> For sure someone will have to save the trio or else well Obito wins...
> *I'm expecting the gokage somehow*.



what could they possibly do?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2013)

It's got to be Kakashi who saves them. How can they get rid of that explosion ball if not kamui'ing it away.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 24, 2013)

Now or one of Naruto's team will save the others from that bijuudama and I suppose it's Sasuke's turn or finally the gokage will arrive...maybe even Kakashi.
It would be hilarious if it will be Orochimaru of all people though.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 24, 2013)

More DBZ stuff, less ninja stuff, etc. Something inexplicably saves them from point blank bijuu-dama... you know, the usual...


----------



## Sete (Jul 24, 2013)

Abz said:


> what could they possibly do?



Save the trio prolly...who knows...


----------



## Rai (Jul 24, 2013)

Abz said:


> if so then it'll be another one to add to the *[Hall of Saves]* the sister thread to the  *[Hall of Raikiri]*



 Fuck Kakashi

I forgot that Minato has a clone 

Wonder what happened with his clone...

Minato's clone to the rescue


----------



## Ababu (Jul 24, 2013)

Sakura saves the day and minato reprimands Naruto on how much he needs to grow to matchup with sasuke-kun.... period


----------



## mayumi (Jul 24, 2013)

Is there a chapter next week or is it on break?


----------



## Near67 (Jul 24, 2013)

^
There is a chapter next week


----------



## Revolution (Jul 24, 2013)

Kakashi kamuis it into another dimension, saving everyone.
[sp=Please, Kishi, Make it happen!]
Then Kakashi tearfully hugs Sasuke.





[sp]Kakashi: I can't tell you how much I've missed you.

Sasuke: This is no time for that . . . but I believe you.[/sp][/sp]


----------



## Plume (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasuke telling Naruto to "get ready" makes me think he saw what was happening and may be planning something with both their techniques... Or maybe Naruto can form a chakra barrier to protect them from that thing.

Or was that line about something else entirely?


----------



## Rai (Jul 24, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Kakashi kamuis it into another dimension, saving everyone.



Damn, I forgot about that.

Kakashi to the rescue


----------



## WT (Jul 24, 2013)

Kakashi appears and Kamui's the blast away.

Hiruzen and Tobirama also appear to help with Obito.

The 5 Kages are shown.

Orochimaru is shown lingering next to Yamato.

Minato finally starts to transfer the Kyuubi's chakra into Naruto.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2013)

Inb4 no preview this week either.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 24, 2013)

Abz said:


> what could they possibly do?



Gaara's the Ultimate Shield for a reason...


----------



## Abz (Jul 24, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Gaara's the Ultimate Shield for a reason...



hahaha .... against a bijuu dama that 'vaporizes' metal.....ye.....


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Jul 24, 2013)

Jiraiya will save them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 24, 2013)

i predict Kakashi


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2013)

I want my LTN to use his BM already!


----------



## Annabella (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm guessing Kakashi will save them, either that or they'll think of a way to save themselves.


----------



## JuubitoIsYourDaddy (Jul 24, 2013)

*CHAPTER 641*

Naruto: Oh no! It's about to explode!
Sasuke: F*** me!
Minato: How about no...but I will stop that black orb from killing us if you want.
Naruto: Just do it Dad! I promise it will make up for the fact that you left me an orphan!
?????: KAMUI!!!!
**Black orb warps away into another dimension**
Kakashi: Is that Obito?!? Where is the Juubi? Sensei?!? Sasuke?!?
Juubito: Persistent as always Kakashi...
**Black orb is sent toward Kakashi**
Juubito: It's time to take out the trash!!!
Minato: (well that was a corny line, Obito...)
Sasuke: FINAL SUSANOO!!!
Naruto, Minato, Kakashi, Juubito, Fodder Ninja (including Sakura): !!!!
Sasuke: The butthurt is stronger with me!
Juubito: Oh yeah, Sasuke. Did I tell you about Rin?
Kakashi: (sigh) Just ignore him Sasuke. It was his pathetic excuse to start World War IV...
Juubito: SHUT UP!!! Do you have any idea what being friendzoned is like?!!?
Naruto: You idiot! Quit talking about that! I mean, I got friendzoned to....by Sasuke. And we even got to kiss...
*[Shift to Madara and Hashirama]*
Madara: Time for my trump card! EDO TENSEI NO JUTSU!
*Coffin opens, out walks Rin*
Rin: Where am I? Last thing I remembered was Kakashi's hand in my chest...
*Juubito, the alliance and the fodder are shocked*
Juubito: Rin! My love! I wanted to make a world where you were alive again...
**Juubito in a daze, Madara appears behind Juubito**
Madara: HUMAN PATH!
**Juubito is absorbed by Madara**
**Madara's life force is restored and has horns and scales like Juubito did previously**
Madara: I am the new Sage of the Six Paths! A fusion of Juubito and the great Madara Uchiha!
Naruto: (disappointed look) Well...we're done for... (unless....)
**Naruto rushes at Sasuke and gouges out his eyes and implants them**
Sasuke: NOOO! MY LIGHT!!!!! I can't burn it all down now!
Naruto: Quit whining!
**Naruto rushes at Hashirama and tears off a piece of his flesh and fuses it with his own**
**Naruto awakens the Rinnegan!!!!*
Naruto: (rushing toward his dad) HUMAN PATH!
Minato: !!!!!
**Naruto absorbs the rest of Kurama's chakra from his dad**
**Naruto glaring with his Rinnegan at Madara**
Naruto: Let's dance!
Madara: Howl youth!!!

*THE END*

What did you think?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito is going to be stunting on the Alliance for a while. I see them somehow being saved by someone, not sure who but they'll be saved. Afterwards Obito is going into his "so cool and calm but this is still the worst ass kicking you've ever received" mode as somehow they all try to fight him. He's not going to take them seriously. Somehow some way Naruto's going to start the chakra transfer method. I don't know how it's possible given how dangerous Obito is though. They need to find a way.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 25, 2013)

Deadway said:


> [sp]Naruto 631 Prediction
> No more
> 
> Obito: Die.
> ...



Good prediction dude c:


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 25, 2013)

Minato will talk about Rin. Lots of idiotically smiling speech baloon-less Rin flashbacks.
Obito will try to explain it's not about Rin, except it'll make it even more about Rin.
Kakashi will come back and have a heart attack at scenery.
Sasuke will say "I didn't sign up for this shit."
Naruto will say "I have no idea what's going on BUT I'LL BECOME HOKAGE-TTBAYO!"

NF will groan


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 25, 2013)

*Naruto 641: The Sage*
*Naruto, Minato, Sasuke and Gamakichi stand scared by the Bijuu bomb*
???:Kamui!
Naruto: What was that, it's gone!?
Kakashi: I've made it, wait what happened!?
Minato: Long time no see eh, Kakashi?
Kakashi: MINATO SENSEI!?
Sasuke: Forgetting someone?
Kakashi: What are you doing here Sasuke-kun *draws kunai*
Sasuke: Don't be afraid, I've joined sides
*Juubito turns to Kakashi warping Kakashi to him*
Juubito: You've lost this war dog, now give it up and fall down like all these other pathetic wastes.
*Juubito picks up Kakashi and runs a black chakra blade through his chest tossing his body away*
Juubito: I AM THE END!
-----------------------------------
*In the subconciousness of the Juubi's mind*
Obito: where am I?
Juubi: You are in hell
Obito: !
Juubi: Heh, feeble mortal, I guess you were strong enough to transform into a form like old man Rikudou.
Obito: What do you mean, I barely have control of myself right now
Juubi: That's right, I do. But you interest me, maybe I should let you have full control.
Obito: Don't you need the other Bijuu?
Juubi: By the looks of it, colliding with the nine tails would be a bad idea. I can wait, But that will be more than a few hours.
Obito: I have an idea, hahaha!
----------------------------------
Killer Bee: Yo Hattsan is that the final form?
Hachibi: Not quite, it's his Jinchuuriki form before the initial bijuu state, meaning he is close but consuming that last bit of chakra is necessary for him to transform.
Killer Bee: I guess we better hide then right?
Ay: HIDE BEHIND ME BROTHER!
Killer Bee, Darui: !!!
Gaara: so that's the ten tails, wow such power.
Tsunade: SAKURA!?
Sakura: TSUNADE!?
Karin: SASUKE!?
Sasuke: Karin?
Juubito: DONE WITH THE HELLO'S? CHOU BANSHO TENIN!
*Juubito drags in fodder and slashed them with black chakra*
5 Kage: !
Gaara: My shield wont suffice but let's tr-
*explosion is created by Juubito who has entered a more full Rikudou state*
Juubito: Eight tails, you are mine.
*Juubito warps Killer Bee and himself to kamui*
Minato: shit... KAKASHI!?
Kakashi: I can fight, let me go back and end this!
Sasuke: Kakashi-sensei, be careful....
Naruto: Sasuke?
-------------------------------------------------
Killer Bee: OH HELL NO SUCKA!
Juubito: You're done for eight tails.
Killer Bee: IT'S KILLER BEE BAKAYARO KONOYARO!
*warping is heard as Kakashi enters with Sasuke, Naruto, Minato, the 5 kage and the edo tensei 3rd and 2nd*
All: YOU'RE DONE FOR OBITO
Juubito: Not yet, huahahahahaha!
Juubito: EDO TENSEI NO JUTSU
*a row of coffins appear lined up, they begin to open and ninja step out*
Everyone:!
Sasuke: Da---a----dad.
Fugaku: Sasuke-kun?
Juubito: This will be fun! HUAHAHAHA
*all edo tensei are revealed to be revered Uchiha, they begin to rush at Naruto and co.
-----------------------------------------------
Orochimaru: I guess I better reveal something useful to clean up the battle field.
*Orochimaru pulls out a pot of DNA he begins to prepare edo tensei*
Lee: Guy sensei, whilst we have the time... TEACH ME THE EIGHTH GATE
Guy: LEE!
Lee: I need to save my comrades when they return, please let me Guy-sensei.
*Guy looks down and then another sheer explosion is heard*
------------------------------------------
Madara: Guess you aren't as tough this time eh Hashirama?
Hashirama: What is it you're planning Madara!?
Madara: It's a secret for now, but I will tell you one thing!
Hashirama: WHAT!?
Madara: My trump card will be...
Orochimaru: EDO TENSEI
*doffin appears*
Orochimaru: Fufufufu, welcome back old friend.
???: Orochimaru, wait... whats happened.
Orochimaru: I'll explain, we have a lot of time.

END.


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2013)

with obito in full control ,there is no reason for him not to use his eye powers,on top of his amazing bijuu powers.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 25, 2013)

Minato gets thoroughly owned, Sasuke and Naruto get injured and bleed.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Datakim (Jul 25, 2013)

vered said:


> with obito in full control ,there is no reason for him not to use his eye powers,on top of his amazing bijuu powers.



Agreed. We better see atleast one hokage die for good now that Obito is sentient enough to use the rinnegans soulrip ability. At this point that would be such an incredibly obvious thing to do.

Minato is about to go to pieces, so probably not him, Hashirama is busy fighting Madara, and Obito likely won't interfere there.

Tobirama and Sarutobi fans better watch out.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2013)

Obito will troll and will only use his new Quad Element Bijuudamas.


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2013)

brand new Rin'negan jutsu incoming from Obito. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol who am I kidding? 




Kakashi saves the day.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2013)

JuubitoIsYourDaddy said:


> *CHAPTER 641*
> 
> Naruto: Oh no! It's about to explode!
> Sasuke: F*** me!
> ...


loled


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol @ Howl youth!!!


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol @ Howl youth!!!



What's so funny


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2013)

Jad said:


> What's so funny



Madara saying it though?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 25, 2013)

*Minato can teleport the bomb to his arm.*

He's going to do it >_>


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2013)

i doubt it.  making a bijuu bomb a yo-yo is just lame.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 25, 2013)

Abz said:


> you forget Gamakichi.....
> 
> and i love your ava....



Well, it's the Jūbi; the area of effect should be grand. Kakashi saving the _alliance_ is a more appropriate way to put it. 

...and thank you.


----------



## Abz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hasan said:


> Well, it's the Jūbi; the area of effect should be grand. Kakashi saving the _alliance_ is a more appropriate way to put it.
> 
> ...and thank you.



makes him sound like a _savior_


----------



## ch1p (Jul 25, 2013)

JuubitoIsYourDaddy said:


> Madara: Howl youth!!!
> 
> What did you think?



This is the only worthy line.


----------



## Maunten (Jul 25, 2013)

Obito can go intangible he shouldn't be beatable at this point without kakashi or a way for minato to access his realm.

The fighting thus far has been slightly pointless even from an analytical stand point.

Thus kakashi should appear


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara saying it though?



You know. It scares me sometimes to think Madara might actually pop out the Gates and use gated moves in the next chapters. I mean at the moment the guy is a walking swiss army knife - DAMN that set of Madara looks good.


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2013)

another hype chapter for obito is the easy thing to predict. 

I do hope the kages and oro finally make their entrances.


----------



## reeiix (Jul 26, 2013)

I bet they are saved by the 5 Kages that arrive to the battlefield like a baws  

And we will get moar talking, moar failing plans and moar ass-kicking. Kishi is a slowpoke.


----------



## Toonz (Jul 26, 2013)

Kakashi find something in kamui land to heal and he comes back to save minato group 

or..  5 kages comes to help...


----------



## Shattering (Jul 26, 2013)

Toonz said:


> Kakashi find something in kamui land to heal and he comes back to save minato group
> 
> or..  5 kages comes to help...



A Senzu Bean


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2013)

I want BM Naruto or even Kakashi in the next chapter!


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 28, 2013)

Nic said:


> another hype chapter for obito is the easy thing to predict.
> 
> I do hope the kages and oro finally make their entrances.



u still find those guys interesting...?

gaara
tsunade
A
onoki
mei

...?


----------



## Abz (Jul 28, 2013)

A spiral motion appears around the sphere....it disappears and in it's place kakashi stands...


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2013)

Gai kicking the bijuu bomb away from the group.

DYNAMIC ENTRY: KONOHA DAI SENPUU!!!!


----------



## Sete (Jul 28, 2013)

Jad said:


> Gai kicking the bijuu bomb away from the group.
> 
> DYNAMIC ENTRY: KONOHA DAI SENPUU!!!!



Nope...
Minato will port to his clone or a far away Kunai if he is Fast enough...


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2013)

Nic said:


> another hype chapter for obito is the easy thing to predict.
> 
> I do hope the kages and oro finally make their entrances.



Lol, middle finger to those losers. Fudge are they going to do but verbally fap to Obito, Madara and the dead Hokages?


----------



## Abz (Jul 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol, middle finger to those losers. Fudge are they going to do but verbally fap to Obito, Madara and the dead Hokages?



i just don't get how in such a situation...people would think Orochimaru or the kages would just appear in front of them and have something to get rid of a split second obliteration in the face...Kishi is showing on the last panel that it's DETONATING.... it just....unless they have a jutsu to magically remove it from existence or from that spot right there and then...which i highly doubt...

I mean c'mon guys the bijuu dama Obito is throwing up... VAPORIZES METAL....

i can only see Kakashi getting rid of that bomb...seeing as he is also relevant to to minato sasuke and naruto....plus he has gone without mention or appearance for 4 chapters now...


----------



## Moeka (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmm, I hope not Kakashi or Kages, I think we need to see other characters in action as well, like Gai and his team or someone from other places than Konoha.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 28, 2013)

Minato saves the day by jumping into the bijuudama and uses FTG to get away , he blows very far away....

Obito remains face to face with Naruto and Sasuke and talks shit......

Madara does something....

Orochimaru and the kage's arrive


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Hmm, I hope not Kakashi or Kages, I think we need to see other characters in action as well, like Gai and his team or someone from other places than Konoha.



Doubt it I don't think anyone from the alliance is getting involved that are not the kages, kakashi and oro.


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Doubt it I don't think anyone from the alliance is getting involved that are not the kages, kakashi and oro.



Not even Gai?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2013)

Now is an excellent time to insert any other characters.

There are so many people who can be put back in play. 

I'd like to see the kages fight back the most tho. Or perhaps the kages + some elite jonin.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 28, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Now is an excellent time to insert any other characters.


there are other characters?...........

i agree tho.

we get it obito is rs, now its time to see the trump card


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 28, 2013)

*641:True Power is green.*

Minato: !!!
Naruto: D-Dad
Sasuke: Oh no..
Obito: Now die.
*-The bomb begins to swell.-*
Voice: DYNAMIC ENTRY!*
-A large explosion, Smoke obscures the result-
-Slowly, we see Minato, Sasuke and Naruto cowering in a shielded position, Who is it but Gai Sensei! Standing before them, a hand out-stretched-*
Gai: Finally, A worthy opponent!
Obito: And you ar-
*-Before Obito can finish his sentence he's hurtling through the air-*
Naruto: ?!
Sasuke:?!
Obito's mind: _Wh-What happened?_
*-He lands a huge distance away, crashing through the ground, causing a large scar in it.. He bumps into something.. Turning, He see's Gai looking down at him-*
Gai: Incredible! You survived my Leaf Whirlwind attack.
Obito: H..How did you.. cover such distance...
Gai: The power of youth!

Minato: _In that one instance.. He used the sheer velocity of his kick to create a temporary rip in space, Naturally everything rushed to the area to fill the void,  Including the Bomb, before striking Obito..  When did he gain such..power?!_
Obito: Let's see you protect your worthless companions with this.
*-Obito begins to swell, four similar Obito's rip from his body and dash towards Minato, Naruto and Sasuke's location-*
Tobirama: Shit, they're too fast.
Hiruzen: We're not going to make it in time.
*-The minions reach inches from their faces, claws outstretched.. Truly monstrous beings.. The look of sheer malice on their faces-.*
Minato: Even I'm..Too slow.. *His eyes close*
*-Simultaneously, the minions all explode-
-Minato's eyes open-*
Minato: Huh?!
Naruto:How are we?
Sasuke: Even my Sharingan couldn't see..
*-Gai appears before them, standing over the smoking, unrecognizable corpse of one of the Obito clones-*
Gai: I used my youthful speed to out-run them. 300Km/H to be precise.

*Obito's mind*
Voice: _Here..take my..Power..._
Obito: _But..why do you want to..help me..?_
Voice: _Without it.  You will fail. And i will fall._
*-Obito's hand reaches out to an orb of chakra-*

*-Obito stands, back in real time, His appearance has changed again, Chakra flows around him in a fiery state-*
Obito: With this.. You will all..Perish.
Hiruzen: Such.. Monstrous chakra..
Fodder: Even as a non-sensory type.. I can..feel it.
*-Gai reaches down to his ankles-*
Obito: You are all but insects to me,  I hold the chakra of a God itself.  I am the alpha and omega, the beginning and the end.. I-
*-Gai is holding something-*
Obito: I am not nobody anymore, i am the God of the Shinobi world, the Moon's eye plan shall succeed and i will-*
-Gai drops whatever he's holding, creating two huge explosions beside him-*
Minato: ..Training weights?

*
A weight off his shoulders, Gai's ready to take things seriously!!!*


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 28, 2013)

Inserting other characters isn't going to fix the mediocrity of the chapters. In fact it'll do the opposite. The trouble with the current fight IMO, is that there are too many big names for a weekly sixteen page fix to adequately do justice to.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 28, 2013)

Madara vs Hashirama


----------



## MS81 (Jul 28, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Inserting other characters isn't going to fix the mediocrity of the chapters. In fact it'll do the opposite. The trouble with the current fight IMO, is that there are too many big names for a weekly sixteen page fix to adequately do justice.



yep, kishi is jumping from character to character making it a mess right now.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 28, 2013)

I predict the arrival of the Kage's, Orochimaru and co! 
and more Rin flashbacks!


----------



## Mateush (Jul 29, 2013)

I predict someone major character like Naruto or Sasuke or Kakashi will temporarily die. Someone Edo Hokage will sacrifice his life to resurrect. 

Obito is too strongso we surely will see more tragic death. Another reason is Kishi kept important characters until the real final villain, because he wanted to show some teamwork first.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 29, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Inserting other characters isn't going to fix the mediocrity of the chapters. In fact it'll do the opposite. The trouble with the current fight IMO, is that there are too many big names for a weekly sixteen page fix to adequately do justice.



very true. the more big names at once, the less focus for them


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2013)

let's hope some named characters die, because Obito destroying edo Hokages is going to get redundant and stale very soon.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2013)

Hoping for big explosions and a lot of deaths.


----------



## Jad (Jul 29, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> *641:True Power is green.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You should email this to Kishi because this is a work of art...


----------



## azurelegance (Jul 29, 2013)

I expect a lot of talking to make up for the action-oriented chapter last week.

I just hope that the cliffhanger isn't another "who will save" again :/.


----------



## MabelleGym (Jul 29, 2013)

we went from tobi being revealed to him being the juubi's jinchuriki in 40 chapters.

Honestly , I cant imagine Kishi thinking of making anyone defeat Obito now, I like the fact that there's a good villain now but there is no way for anyone to stop him now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

That Bijuu dama is meant to be Kamui'd.
What else can make it disappear?


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 29, 2013)

I predict... another "impending DOOOOOOOMMMMM" cliffhanger.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 29, 2013)

At some point, Sasuke will FINALLY sharingan genjutsu Naruto.  He will cast an illusion that someone close to him, specifically Kakashi, Sakura, or Hinata, will be killed by Sasuke himself to test Naruto.


----------



## Abz (Jul 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> That Bijuu dama is meant to be Kamui'd.
> What else can make it disappear?



Ye and everyone is expecting otherwise... 

Well I'll be enjoying the Minato fandoms rage next week if it is kakashi saving their arses next chapter


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 29, 2013)

Little did Obito realize that by sealing Naruto's Bijuu pals inside of himself, he's become vulnerable to a cheesy telepathic dialogue  (see -> Chapter 572)

I predict

> Naruto will learn of Obito on Team Minato
> Commence the Final TnJ
> ???


----------



## Hayn (Jul 29, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> At some point, Sasuke will FINALLY sharingan genjutsu Naruto.  He will cast an illusion that someone close to him, specifically Kakashi, Sakura, or Hinata, will be killed by Sasuke himself to test Naruto.



But Naruto is immune to genjutsu thanks to Kurama.


----------



## JPongo (Jul 29, 2013)

Minato teleports that minor dama away, then proceeds to pwn with his jutsu.


----------



## Abz (Jul 29, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Little did Obito realize that by sealing Naruto's Bijuu pals inside of himself, he's become vulnerable to a cheesy telepathic dialogue  (see -> Chapter 572)
> 
> I predict
> 
> ...



Naruto even said that he would _'listen to the story later'_  

he's bound to find out about the teams fate sooner or later ...


----------



## Shakar (Jul 29, 2013)

Madara trolls Obito and becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki. 

"The time for the Moon's Eye has come."

Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.


----------



## Jad (Jul 29, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Madara trolls Obito and becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> "The time for the Moon's Eye has come."
> *
> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.*



Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.

Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.

Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2013)

Oro shows up but another uchiha one shots him again


----------



## Shattering (Jul 29, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Oro shows up but another uchiha one shots him again



Itachi left another trap in Sasuke's ass, in case Orochimaru attempts to sneak in Totsuka will cockslash his "snake"


----------



## azurelegance (Jul 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.
> 
> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.
> 
> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.



you actually made me believe this for a second oTL.

I swear, this is one of the worst places Kishimoto could go on break...


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> you actually made me believe this for a second oTL.
> 
> I swear, this is one of the worst places Kishimoto could go on break...



Indeed.

He can break again once Sakura retakes the spotlight.


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2013)

As we've seen from this last chapter and one before, Obito is the payback type, so maybe he goes after Madara this chapter.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> As we've seen from this last chapter and one before, Obito is the payback type, so maybe he goes after Madara this chapter.



I hope so, it would be the logical way, Madara is the only one menacing his supremacy and the one who used him.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2013)

so, obito trolls madara after the new madrawanking shippuden episode? 

biggest fu to anime team from kishi:rofl


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> As we've seen from this last chapter and one before, Obito is the payback type, so maybe he goes after Madara this chapter.



Damn, I thought you liked Obito. Never thought you were ready to see him get lol-owned.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> As we've seen from this last chapter and one before, Obito is the payback type, so maybe he goes after Madara this chapter.



I totally forgot about it, oh boy...Either way we need something big and a serious owning in these chapters. They lack suspense so much, it's not even funny.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> As we've seen from this last chapter and one before, Obito is the payback type, so maybe he goes after Madara this chapter.



I doubt it, the plot demands he continues to pay attention to Naruto and Sasuke cos they're the main characters. Madara is busy with Hashirama anyway. The most logical thing Obito should do is going after the kyuubi chakra and complete its transformation


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't think he can intergrate the kyuubi's chakra now that the juubi is in its physical state inside of him.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 29, 2013)

why not ?  he will never reach full power then?


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2013)

Obito already said he doesn't need Naruto's kyuubi to complete his plans.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 29, 2013)

eurytus said:


> I doubt it, the plot demands he continues to pay attention to Naruto and Sasuke cos they're the main characters. Madara is busy with Hashirama anyway. The most logical thing Obito should do is going after the kyuubi chakra and complete its transformation



He can't do that.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> Obito already said he doesn't need Naruto's kyuubi to complete his plans.



of course he doesn't, cos Naruto can't lose Kurama, but i'd mean Juubito will not be as powerful as RS even in its final form.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2013)

Kakashi and Sakura save Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.
> 
> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.
> 
> Naruto goes on a 2 weeks break.



Naruto had a ten years break...

One or two weeks more are not a big deal...


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2013)

eurytus said:


> why not ?  he will never reach full power then?



To reform the Juubi in its full state immediately, Obito wanted to seal all of the Bijuu, but a piece of each bijuu is enough to revive the Juubi in an incomplete state.

To reach its full state, the Juubi needs to gather chakra. As Hachibi said, the next transformation is the final one - Juubi will reach full maturity regardless.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 29, 2013)

Naruto & Sasuke have to be saved. period. But it has to be someone strong enough to stop that attack. So I predict either Kakashi, KB, Gokages, 2nd, 3rd, or Juugo to save them.

Really, it is too hard to predict this week. In theory, everyone should be dead by now. Juubito has more options than a Harvard grad. He could summon moon, pawn madara, pawn good guys, talk to juubi, or go through another metamorphosis.

Oro and/or Gokage could arrive or get panel time.
Random good guys could get screen time
A genius plan or important detail against Obito could be developed
Hashi VS Mad focus
Madara reveal plan

Theres too much shit going on


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 29, 2013)

Karin jumps in and punches and kicks Naruto, Minato, and Sasuke away.

She proceeds toward the Obito/Juubi and grabs him by the head and lifts him up and says:



*Karin: "Do you know what I had for lunch ????"


Obito/Juubi:...............................................................


Karin: "IIIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEEE CCCCCRRRRREEEEAAAAAMMMM !"


*all while crushing Obito/Juubi's head*






THE END !!!!!!*


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 29, 2013)

*Chapter 641: Bijuu Mode lvl 2* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Juubidama is about to explode, but then a kunai flies in, Juubidama is gone*
Naruto: What happened? I thought we were goners.
Sasuke: The 4th... what kind of jutsu was that?.
Naruto: Dad? How?
Minato: S/T clones. Thanks to the kyuubi's chakra I can hiraishin my clones forward or backwards in time.
Naruto: What a boss!
Obito: Heh, impressive sensei, but... *the juubidama is again next Minato and about to explode* 
Minato: !!!
Obito: Izanami.
(back in reality. Naruto's inner world)
Kurama: Naruto... it's time.
Naruto: Yeah... thought so.
Kurama: You won't be able to control all the chakra at once, but you'll be able to fight him. He's like the old man, but there's something wrong...
Naruto: What is it?
Kurama: Hmm... not sure, but more importantly, if you don't act act now you'll die! 
Naruto: Okay! *Naruto recalls the bijuu's names, one by one they all enter Naruto's body* Ugh! So much chakra!
Kurama: Go Naruto! ...and goodbye.
*Naruto Crushes the juubidama with his bare hands.* * New shiny BM form revelation*
Juubito: !!! 
Naruto: Sasuke! Don't just stand there! Take my dad with, he appears to be in a genjutsu, and stay back. I'm the only one who can fight him!
Sasuke: Tch! (when did he get that power?) 
Juubito: Interesting, but not enough. *black orbs appear all around Naruto* Now disappear. *all the black orbs coverge on Naruto* 
Sasuke: Naruto... saying he could fight him alone...
Juubito: Now, it's time for this reality to go away. *but suddenly, behind Juubito*
Naruto: Did you think that little attack would be enough to kill me?
Juubito: !!! That wasn't a space-time jutsu, it was...
Naruto: Izanagi. 
Juubito: Impossible, without a sharingan...
Naruto: You don't know anything... is it maybe because you don't know their names? But, it's dangerous for the other's if we fight here, so let's take this somewhere else.
Juubito: What?  
*Naruto puts his hand in Juubito's shoulder and inmediately they appear in Kamuiland*
Juubito: No way!
Naruto: No reason to be surprised.
Juubito: You've definitely become stronger, but I'll prove to you that I'm real Sage!
Naruto: ...
Note: Battle between the strongest, who will win?!?!?!




Chapter 642: Juubicide 1   



JuubitoIsYourDaddy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11/10 chapter


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 29, 2013)

Just as the bomb explodes, a flying shield spirals in front of the three, embedding itself into the earth directly in front of them. Obito's techniques explodes with the fury of a thousand Tsunades, but the shield expands into a semi-sphere, protecting the entire alliance.

"This..." Sasuke squints.

When the smoke clears, Obito's looks down at himself, completely shocked. There is a blade running through his chest. "It can't be..." he says in a cracked voice, his legs beginning to quiver. Orochimaru's laughter rings outward, catching the attention of all present.

"Yes, Tobi. I brought with me the only one you ever feared..." the Sannin hissed sadistically, Itachi stoically sitting in front him.

"This is the sword of Totsuka. Do you have any last words?"

"I'm sorry, Itachi." Obito whispers, a single tear streaming down from his Sharingan. 

As he's absorbed, Obito sees Rin laughing, and he smiles.

_*Next time:* Orochimaru wields the ultimate power! Will Naruto and Sasuke be able to fight their family?_​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 29, 2013)

Karin jumps in and defeats the Juubi

then Sasuke stabs her and she orgasms 

the end


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2013)

Perfect Susanoo Sauce must happen.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 29, 2013)

My prediction: 

Juubito kills Shikamaru

it makes Naruto go SSJ2



after receiving the other Kyuubi Chakra from Minato



Naruto becomes complete



He powers up and starts attacking Juubito


----------



## RBL (Jul 29, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> *641:True Power is green.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this is gold bro
and with gold i mean green


----------



## Plague (Jul 29, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Juubito kills Shikamaru
> 
> ...



And then he defeats Madara and Obito with one arm in an epic 3 chapter long energy struggle!


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jul 29, 2013)

Trollrochimaru time.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 29, 2013)

all I know is that this fight better focus on other characters...smh


----------



## rac585 (Jul 30, 2013)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Trollrochimaru time.



usually kishi's final page leads to the majority of next chapter. so gotta wait until orochimaru appears in the cliffhanger before we actually see him do anything.

so we'll get 14 pages of minato an co getting blown to smithereens then potentially 1 or 2 pages of oro traveling/arriving.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2013)

I can see Obito putting Minato out of commission in this upcoming chapter.  Beyond that Naruto and Sasuke are in for a world of pain.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 30, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> *Chapter 641: Bijuu Mode lvl 2*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Naruto:* _Lets put an end to this... Obito... I'm sick and tired of your logic... Let me show you... The Final Rasengan..._
*Obito:* _What is that form..._
*Naruto:* _The Final Rasengan is... When I become Rasengan!!_


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2013)

It would be nice for the Sauce to activate a perfect susano


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice yeah, but that would be a total asspull.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 30, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> It would be nice for the Sauce to activate a perfect susano



That'll probably happen pretty soonish. Madara will kick Hashirama's ass, Juubito rapes the rest of the Hokages. Naruto goes Juubimode and fight Obito while Sasuke fights Mads.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 30, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> *Naruto:* _Lets put an end to this... Obito... I'm sick and tired of your logic... Let me show you... The Final Rasengan..._
> *Obito:* _What is that form..._
> *Naruto:* _The Final Rasengan is... When I become Rasengan!!_


Hell yeah  inb4 Kakashi put a sealing jutsu in Juubito when he stabbed him with raikiri


----------



## Gortef (Jul 30, 2013)

Prediction:
Kakashi comes back, saves the trio and drives Naruto & Sasuke away saying that this is now an issue between his team members and they are not involved. Leading to Kakashi & Minato vs. Juubito.

So the duo goes to Madara vs. Hashirama arena, because why not. The interaction between those four could be fun to see.

The other option could be that the duo heads to help harass the rest of the Alliance.


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2013)

Hopefully this chapter shows us what Madara and Hashirama are up to.  It was rather weird that only four characters were featured in the last one.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 30, 2013)

Minato gets blitzed again, crowd goes wild


----------



## Abz (Jul 30, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Minato gets blitzed again, crowd goes wild



Best thing about this comment is that it can mean 2 things  

But anyway....the chapter better have a good cliffhanger if we are going on a week break soon...we are nearly at the center of the volume...so something big will happen. 

Thinking kakashi will appear this chapter...to spice things up


----------



## Ernie (Jul 30, 2013)

Rin flashbacks, my body is ready.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 30, 2013)

great fanfic (spoiler?) in wich Edo Jiji + Oro + Tsunade save the day:

950 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2013/07/30(火) 17:29:06.48 ID:k4/KC8Fv0

バレ 

641.間一髪 
自来也が伸ばした髪でナルトとサスケを引きつけ、大蛇丸が五重羅生門でガード 
先行した自来也は木っ端微塵、全員重傷を負うが綱手の治癒で無事。 
残りの影が忍連合を鼓舞しオビトが口寄せしたミニ十尾７体と対決。 
四代目の術をアシストするために伝説の三忍＋三代目対オビト。 
ナルト、サスケ、は綱手とバトンタッチしたサクラに治癒されながら伝説の三忍の戦いを見学。 
再びマーキングに成功し、影分身を飛ばしゼロ距離螺旋丸を撃ち続ける。よろめいたオビトに伝説の三忍や二代目三代目も追撃を加える。 
マダラがあのままでは勝てないと、六道仙人は息子二人に敗れたことがあると柱間に共闘を提案し、大煙から黒こげになったガマ吉が飛び出してきて終わり。 
煽りはまさかの最強タッグ結成！？


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jul 30, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> great fanfic (spoiler?) in wich Edo Jiji + Oro + Tsunade save the day:
> 
> 950 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2013/07/30(火) 17:29:06.48 ID:k4/KC8Fv0
> 
> ...



jiraiya?? 
trust me, jiraiyaa not death 
he has bee imprisoned


----------



## Mariko (Jul 30, 2013)

Jiji saving its two former pupils 

The 3 sanins 

Jiji


----------



## handsock (Jul 30, 2013)

KyubiiMode said:


> jiraiya??
> trust me, jiraiyaa not death
> he has bee imprisoned



omg, go make a juubi jinchuurki photoshop thread now please. i'd love to see all characters in this mode. ;o


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> great fanfic (spoiler?) in wich Edo Jiji + Oro + Tsunade save the day:
> 
> 950 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2013/07/30(火) 17:29:06.48 ID:k4/KC8Fv0
> 
> ...


Jiji wtf is that the nick name the japane give jiraiya?

it sound fan fiction as were the hell would Orochimaru get his DNA.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 30, 2013)

handsock said:


> omg, go make a juubi jinchuurki photoshop thread now please. i'd love to see all characters in this mode. ;o



Already done.

Look  my friend!





Linkdarkside said:


> Jiji wtf is that the nick name the japane give jiraiya?
> 
> it sound fan fiction as were the hell would Orochimaru get his DNA.



It does look fanfic, but not for that reason.

For Oro to have some Jiji's DNA isn't a problem, it's even just the opposite: they were team mates and Oro's always been ? psychopath, especially with DNA's related stuffs...

No. The fanfic in it is that it's too much awesome!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 30, 2013)

> 641. Nick of time
> Attract Sasuke and Naruto in hair Jiraiya stretched out, Orochimaru guard in five weight Rashomon
> Jiraiya was preceded by bear shattered, serious injury, but everyone safely in the healing of Tsunade.
> Confront the ten tail 7 body mini Obito was summoned shadow the remaining inspire Shinobu Union.
> ...


Other than giving up to tsuki-no-me, Jiraiya is probably the only thing that can save the alliance now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Other than giving up to tsuki-no-me, Jiraiya is probably the *only thing that can save the alliance now.*



whit what?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 30, 2013)

Best fanfic spoiler i have read in a while


----------



## Shattering (Jul 30, 2013)

Whatever is gonna save them it has to be instant or close to it, if seals are needed and you are not Itachi you don't have time for them.

So... Sasuke could pull out yata mirror, Minato could use Hirashin, Naruto could pull out some giant chakra formation to protect them or Madara jumps in and uses Pretha Path, that are the kind of things we can expect.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 30, 2013)

I can sense Minato useing hirashin to take him and the blast away..... ( Rage and Wank , where is kakashi ? )

Shitbito and his retard speach..... ( more useless action )

The hokage's doing something ( more useless action )

Naruto and Sasuke combo attack ( even more useless action )

Madara and Hashirama speach and maybe a punch or a jutsu ( LOL gay jokes haha )

Last panel we have Orochimaru and the kage's ( Yay more fodder )


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

Sasuke will troll and burn the ball in to nothing whit amateratsu.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 30, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> I can sense Minato useing hirashin to take him and the blast away..... ( Rage and Wank , where is kakashi ? )
> 
> Shitbito and his retard speach..... ( more useless action )
> 
> ...



How can anyone be this mad?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke will troll and burn the ball in to nothing whit amateratsu.



Doubt it remember how one of the rods was able to stop an amaratsu arrow. So I think kakashi will send it to kamui land


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 30, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> How can anyone be this mad?



not mad.... i am very tired

1. we all know combos from sasuke and naruto will not work until they use PS Susanoo and BM Mode combination 

2. minato saveing again , more hate and waking from NF ( i myself don;t care )

3.  a show off a power from shitbito that does not make a thing and more useless speach ( pathetic villain doing pathetic stuff , jeezz )

4. the bromance between hashirama and madara makes madra look poor... very poor... 

5. kage's can do shit on the battlefield they should be dead.... 

6 oro waits for sasuke to decide....... ( almoust feel the vibe of a good pedofile  )


.........

ITS ALL A SHOW OFF.......... I want kishi to bring the important stuff and the FV not this facecover...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2013)

Now would be a good time for Kakashi to step in. Though character introduction at the start of a chapter annoy me as the chapter is usually wasted on meaningless conversation/them looking stylish.

Just want this arc to wrap up, it's been going on for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 30, 2013)

Madara reveals to Hashirama that he fought him at only 50% power level, due to he used Muu's split clone. One big reason why he also used Kurama as "support"


----------



## Harbour (Jul 30, 2013)

Minato's clone appears behind Obito and summon the original with juubibomb. All three fucked up in explosion.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 30, 2013)

If it involves Madara, Sasuke, or Kakashi, I'm fine. Preferably the last one, in agreement with Gunners and because I prefer him to who I have to watch now. Namely, the blondes. 

And no more Rin, so help me ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2013)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> And no more Rin, so help me ...



Hahaha lolnope. I bet Minato will mention her with a cheesy "she wouldn't want this" line because being cheesy is his job.

This torture will end when this arc is over so we shall pray for a quick end.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Hahaha lolnope. I bet Minato will mention her with a cheesy "she wouldn't want this" line because being cheesy is his job.
> 
> This torture will end when this arc is over so we shall pray for a quick end.


Just imagine Minato telling Obito that, before she died, Rin told Kakashi: "Don't worry, at least I'll be with Obito in the afterlife." or something like that...


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Just imagine Minato telling Obito that, before she died, Rin told Kakashi: "Don't worry, at least I'll be with Obito in the afterlife." or something like that...


That just might make Obito snap in the worst way possible. He truly won't care about the world anymore. He'll want to blow it up


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2013)

He should just commit seppuku and save us from the trouble


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm guessing Minato hiraishins away thus taking the explosion away with him. It makes the most sense, but Kishi seems to be lacking in common sense lately so who knows.


----------



## Moeka (Jul 30, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Just imagine Minato telling Obito that, before she died, Rin told Kakashi: "Don't worry, at least I'll be with Obito in the afterlife." or something like that...


Kishi please read this.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 30, 2013)

Come on Sasuke. Take the fucking spotlight


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Just imagine Minato telling Obito that, before she died, Rin told Kakashi: "Don't worry, at least I'll be with Obito in the afterlife." or something like that...



Obito would not care. At this point in time he literally doesn't acknowledge the Rin who existed, he called her an impostor because she died.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Obito would not care. At this point in time he literally doesn't acknowledge the Rin who existed, he called her an impostor because she died.


then ET rin comes back and obito becomes a necrophiliac


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 30, 2013)

i predict kakashi warps the mini bijuu ball

or 

gokage


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Come on Sasuke. Take the fucking spotlight



kakashi and only kakashi 


or maybe minato 

but i think juugo might too..... and die


----------



## Shattering (Jul 30, 2013)

Kakashi can't save them, that thing is about to explode, he would have to come out of the kamui and then warp it, there's no time.


----------



## Abz (Jul 30, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Kakashi can't save them, that thing is about to explode, he would have to come out of the kamui and then warp it, there's no time.



really.....???? 

that means it's even less likely for anyone else to even jump in there....

c'mon now...

it's between minato and kakashi....


----------



## KingBoo (Jul 30, 2013)

my prediction

sauske/naruto/minato/sakura does something to prevent themselves from dying to the bomb

sakura: that was close, but what can we do? [she cries]

a ghoul appears from the horizon

everyone: !!!

orochimaru: i have come back to put an end to this nonsense and start a real war...at a later time.

tsunade: but how can you stop it?

orochimaru begins the seals

ino: those seals...it can't be!

sauske: are you reviving itachi?

orochimaru: [orochimaru laughs] kukuku, just take a look sauske

the seals are complete, and a cloud of smoke appears. but there is also a powerful creature inside the dust

naruto: [his mode allows him to sense the good intentions] thank God, we're saved.

tsunade: shizune is going to be so pissed. but it can't be helped

[a 2 page spread of a magnificent beast in a badass pose]

[another 2 page spread, but this time with explosions in the background, and massive flying summons by the beast]

juubito: m-master?!

WHO DID OROCHIMARU SUMMON?
WILL JUUBITO PREVENT GETTING 1 PANEL'd? AND WHAT IS THE RAMEN GUY UP TO?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 30, 2013)

I honestly only see either Kakashi or Minato saving the day, maybe someone else will do it, but those two are the most plausible ones.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Minato's clone appears behind Obito and summon the original with juubibomb. All three fucked up in explosion.


yeah, i have the same expectations


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2013)

A clone of Katsuyu wraps itself around the bijuu ball and tanks it, Sakura saves the day.

or

Gokage


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Cjones said:


> A clone of Katsuyu wraps itself around the bijuu ball and tanks it, Sakura saves the day.
> 
> or
> 
> Gokage



Don't you mean: Kakashi, Kamui?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Other than giving up to tsuki-no-me, Jiraiya is probably the only thing that can save the alliance now.



nah the alliance is poised well to win.

Shinobi world screwed themselves over by taking out the uzumaki clan. This could have been a completely different ball game had they not done that.


----------



## Shakar (Jul 30, 2013)

Next week it's a break, right? So something important has to happen.

MEP begins?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

Either Minato has enough time to react and somehow saves everyone, or Kakashi warps it away just in the nick of time. Maybe Kages too, if they get creative, but I think Kakashi or Minato's warping would be better ways of dealing with the situation.

Kishi's an asshole if he doesn't have the Kages or Kakashi make an entrance on this save. They're the ones who need to get on the battlefield already. Kabuto eventually too, but it's not his time yet.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Next week it's a break, right? So something important has to happen.
> 
> MEP begins?



i wonder if kishi ends this chapter with madara/oro smiling at MEP hapenning?


----------



## Kishido (Jul 30, 2013)

There is no break next chapter... redon cleared it up for OP already



> For people asking when will have a break.
> 
> - Chapter 716 (WSJ #36): 31th July (tomorrow).
> - Chapter 717 (WSJ #37-38): 7th August (probably with Color Spread for One Piece).
> ...


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 30, 2013)

Cjones said:


> A clone of Katsuyu wraps itself around the bijuu ball and tanks it, Sakura saves the day.
> 
> or
> 
> Gokage


Katsuyu would be so broken if it can tank that 

From the Gokage, Oonoki has the best chances of stopping it.

No break next week?


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Jul 30, 2013)

The Obito of Six Paths is about to rape R̶i̶n̶     






*Spoiler*: __ 



I approve of his pedophilia.


----------



## Shakar (Jul 30, 2013)

Good that there's no break, but that likely means it's going to be another filler chapter.


MrTouchyFeely said:


> The Obito of Six Paths is about to rape R̶i̶n̶


That avatar suits your post well


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 30, 2013)

i dont see why minato just doesnt teleport it away like he did the bijuu bomb from times before.

Cause one would think this thing exploding will effect everyone and also it wont be kakashi consider, the amount of chakra for him to teleport back considering his wound and teleporting something as big as that is crazy.


thing again... i forgot what manga i was reading for a second


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Jul 30, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Good that there's no break, but that likely means it's going to be another filler chapter.
> That avatar suits your post well



Ah, but have you seen the spoiler yet?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 30, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i dont see why minato just doesnt teleport it away like he did the bijuu bomb from times before.


He would have to use his space time barrier, which he can't right now.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> He would have to use his space time barrier, which he can't right now.



Too bad he doesn't have the Rinnegan; eat chakra, simple.


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2013)

more hashirama and madara stuff pls


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2013)

Know what would be awesome? Yata no Kagami to save the day. 

Know what wouldn't be so awesome? The Itachi threads that would follow...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 30, 2013)

Source: aegon-rokudo

ミナト「！？」

オビト「終わりだ…先生…」

ミナト「しまった…」

ナルト「とうちゃん！！」

サスケ「気を抜くな！ナルト！」

ミナト「どうやらオビトの意識が戻ったようだ、それに俺は大丈夫だ、避雷針が間に合った。」

オビト「本当にそうかな？」

ミナト「！！いつの間に…そうか…俺が飛んだときに…」

カッ！！

ヒアシ「そうはさせん！」
ヒアシ「回天！！」

ギュルルルガガッッ

オビト「なにいいいいいいいいいい！」
マダラ「先を越された・・・・」

マダラ　-完-

*Google translate
*

Minato "?"

Obito and "is the end ... teacher ..."

Minato I "was closed ..."

Naruto, "Dad!"

Sasuke! ", Naruto pull out!"

Minato "consciousness of Obito seems to have returned Apparently, it's okay I,. Lightning rod that was in time"

"Do you really?" Obito

"When I ... or so ... when did you flew! ..." Minato

Cut! !

"Chain line so!" Daily 
Daily "Kaiten!"

Kyu Lourdes Gaga~tsu Tsu

"Good good good good good what!" Obito 
"was preempted by, ..." Madara

Madara - complete -


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2013)

> Daily "Kaiten!"



best part
by far


----------



## zuul (Jul 30, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Source: aegon-rokudo
> 
> ミナト「！？」
> 
> ...



I understood nothing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 30, 2013)

zuul said:


> I understood nothing.



you got it right then


----------



## Harbour (Jul 30, 2013)

well minato hiraishined
obito try to speed blitz him again
someone used kaiten
madara like the show
end.

the short summary of fakespoiler


----------



## zuul (Jul 30, 2013)

Harbour said:


> well minato hiraishined
> obito try to speed blitz him again
> someone used kaiten
> madara like the show
> ...



I'm impressed. You made sense of that thig...


----------



## Gortef (Jul 30, 2013)

> Sasuke! ", Naruto pull out!"


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 30, 2013)

>Hiashi

These fakes make for great translation practice


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 30, 2013)

Gortef said:


>



sounds like they got each other's backs.. 

don't know, but lately I find the fake spoilers more fun than the real ones.. a well, let's just wait what tomorrow's chapter brings


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 30, 2013)

hope we get the chapter early again :B




SaiST said:


> Know what would be awesome? Yata no Kagami to save the day.
> 
> Know what wouldn't be so awesome? The Itachi threads that would follow...



Oh god, i can already feel teh yata comin and the Itachi fans saying that Itachi did what Minato couldnt


----------



## Shattering (Jul 30, 2013)

True, where's dat guy?

I predict Madara saving the day somehow mmm he will use the bansho tenin or whatever is called and pull sparkle kid, sasucke and barbie flash our of the explosion range.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 30, 2013)

*Source:*

naruto 641 spoiler unconfirmed

三人の目の前で爆発を起こす黒玉。

ミナト（飛雷針も…間に合わないっ…!!）

ナルト（やべえっ!!）

急いで須佐能乎を繰り出すサスケだが、爆発の方がほんの刹那早かった。

ズオオオオオ!!!

ナルト　「……？」

ミナト　「これは…砂…？」

サスケ　「!」

やっと到着した五影の面々。
我愛羅のお蔭でナルトたちは最悪の事態を免れる。

綱手（先代たち…それにじい様も…やはりアイツの仕業か…）

大蛇丸との接触を経ていたこともあり、冷静に事態を呑み込む綱手。
ここへ向かう途中綱手から話を聞いていたのか、他の影たちもある程度冷静さを保っている。

とはいえ、十尾の人柱力と化したオビトや歴代火影の復活、それに重罪人であるサスケの存在にやはり戸惑いは隠せない。

メイ　　「あのときのコね…いったいどうなってるのかしら…？」

我愛羅　「久しぶりだな」

そしてこの男。

雷影　　「このクソガキが!!」

サスケを一目見ただけで怒りを爆発させる雷影を何とか引き留める影たち。

そしてミナト＆ナルト＆サスケ＆火影＆五影　ＶＳ　人柱力オビトの闘いが始まる。

一方、柱間と対峙するマダラ。
オビトの元へ行こうとするマダラを柱間が引き留めようとするが、なぜかマダラの前に立ちふさがったはずなのにいつの間にかマダラは柱間をすり抜け、オビトの元へと向かっていた。

柱間（……？）

一瞬何が起こったのか分からず、焦る柱間。
そんな彼をよそに余裕の表情で、微かな笑みさえ浮かべながらマダラはオビトのいる方へ。
その眼は万華鏡写輪眼に変わっていた。

次週のナルトは休載とのこと。

以上、ナルト６４１話の簡易ネタバレでした。
まあありそうな展開ではありますが、画バレが来るまでは油断できないですね…
画バレが出たらいつものように全文ネタバレをお届けします。

My google translate skills )

naruto 641 spoiler unconfirmed black ball to cause an explosion in front of three people. (...! Fei Tsu thunder needle also not in time ...) Minato (or all eh!) Naruto and Sasuke to pay out the Susa function question mark in a hurry, but the explosion was just a moment earlier. 's Ooooo! Naruto "...?" Minato "This is ... sand ...?" "!" Sasuke surface of five shadow finally arrived people. Naruto who spared the worst thanks to Gaara. (The ... or work of him again ... And also grandfather predecessor us ...) Tsunade sometimes it was through contact with the circle python, Tsunade swallowing the situation calmly. Is it had heard the story from the middle Tsunade towards here, we shadow the other has remained cool to some extent. That said, you can not hide the confusion still revival of past Hokage and Obito was turned into a pillar of strength ten tail, the presence of Sasuke it is a felony people. "... What I wonder is exactly ... I co at that time," Mei love from our "Do it after a long time" and this man. "This! Little shit is" thunder shadow shadow who managed to keep Raikage detonate anger at first glance Sasuke. And the fight against Minato and Naruto & Sasuke & Hokage and the Kage Jinchuuriki VS Obito begins. On the other hand, Madara facing the bay. Bay is going Hikitomeyo the plaques going to the source of Obito but Madara slipped through the bay before I knew it But suddenly, stand in the way in front of Madara for some reason, I was heading to the source of Obito. (...?) Between columns is not know what happened for a moment, pillar while impatient. With a look of the room despite the day, he Madara toward that there is Obito while smiling even faint smile. His eyes are turned into Mangekyou. Naruto next week thing with hiatuses.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2013)

Stop posting fake spoilers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Stop posting fake spoilers.



No serious now we have the true spoilers here

*Source: *Manga Raw
Tsukuyomi eye

Ohana - July 30, 2013 at 10:31 am #
ブラックオーブが膨張し爆発、港へはテレポート
ナルトの尾獣モードとサスケの最終 須佐能乎が表示されます
うちはオビト攻撃港が、港区は、時間内に離れてテレポート。
うちはオビトはほぼ飛雷神の術 のスピードに追いつく港に続く
うちはオビトは港をキャッチし、魂を抽出し始めるが、中断された
うちはオビトが変化・金剛如意スタッフをブロックするチャクラアームを使用し、千手扉間水の刑務所を作成し、うちはオビトを紛らすしようとすると、うちはオビトはカムイとナルトで保存されているリリースの港を使用しています
サスケうちはオビトの前にブレイズリリース八坂勾玉をスロー
ナルトはうちはオビトタンク両方攻撃、フラッシュ尾獣玉 はうちはオビトの背中を打つために使用する
港はイタチについて鞍馬とうちはオビト協議のナルト残りの半分を与え
サスケとナルトはチャクラで爆発
プレビュー：パーフェクト須佐能乎とフル尾獣モードが明らかに


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 30, 2013)

So Naruto and Sasuke fight against each other for the Hokage title while the kages fight Obito ?

I hope that it is fake because both of them fighting this soon is just .....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 30, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> No serious now we have the true spoilers here
> 
> *Source: *Manga Raw
> Tsukuyomi eye
> ...



If this is real then it seems like Sasuke uses PS and Naruto uses BM.  Please be real because that would be glorious. I also predicted Kishi may have been saving BM so he and Sasuke could bust out PS and BM together. Too bad spoilers that are usually too good to be true are just that.


----------



## Abz (Jul 30, 2013)

so confused....anyway i wouldn't believe anything that comes from NB ...sorry


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 30, 2013)

Abz said:


> so confused....anyway* i wouldn't believe anything that comes from NB *...sorry



Truer words have never been spoken. That place is a breeding ground for idiocy.


----------



## calimike (Jul 30, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Source: aegon-rokudo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



my friend @enuhito translated

Obito: It is the end, Minato. 

Minato: Obito seems wake up, I am OK.

Naruto: Dad!

Sasuke: Watch out Naruto!

Hiashi: Kaiten! 

Madara: What!?


----------



## Hexa (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, we sort of rarely even get spoilers before the translated release.  It's a far cry from the days of Tuesday spoilers and Friday releases.

But, yeah, that spoiler is fake.


----------



## mlc818 (Jul 30, 2013)

Spoiler sounds like a bit too much happens for one chapter, especially when Obito has just evolved.  Obito proves he can catch Minato, uses Kamui, is attacked by several kage, Minato gives Naruto rest of Kyuubi, and Sasuke and Naruto both power up?  That sounds like multiple chapters, or a fan prediction.

EDIT: And it's, unsurprisingly, fake. lol
My response was too late


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 30, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> yes but mangaspoiler its a good source NB was juust to prove that its another forum with this spoilers....
> 
> I dont care if they are fake or not its fun



Toying with my emotions; boy you better watch out.


----------



## WT (Jul 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Stop posting fake spoilers.



Why?

If we know they're fake, what's the big harm? They're fun to read.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 30, 2013)

They are indeed, Tobi and his tank were the best.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 30, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> They are indeed, Tobi and his tank were the best.



I remember those, good times :33


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 30, 2013)

I predict that Hashirama's hard wood gets in the way and saves them


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

calimike said:


> my friend @enuhito translated
> 
> Obito: It is the end, Minato.
> 
> ...



confirmed......... hyuuga are senju 

naruhina is i*c*st now


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2013)

Do not have much to predict besides that we get a hint of what Madara's ace is about and how it involves Hashirama. Also, Hiruzen and Tobirama should have regenerated already.

And I'd like to see Sasuke embed his Kusanagi sword in Amaterasu flames with Enton: Kagutsuchi. It would be pretty badass.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 30, 2013)

I predict TNJ From Minato, you know its come soon, with all this action!


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 30, 2013)

Kakashi is due to comeback due to Obito being in control of his body.  He was held out because Kamui was the one thing that could probably have stopped Obito.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Kakashi is due to comeback due to Obito being in control of his body.  He was held out because Kamui was the one thing that could probably have stopped Obito.



Kamui, stop the Juubi Jinchuuriki?


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 30, 2013)

calimike said:


> my friend @enuhito translated
> 
> Obito: It is the end, Minato.
> 
> ...



Hiashi does something. 

Definitely fake.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 30, 2013)

It can't stop it, but it can warp it away.



SaiST said:


> Know what would be awesome? Yata no Kagami to save the day.



Yata should be making an appearace, sooner or later. I doubt it will be here though.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 30, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It can't stop it, but it can warp it away.
> 
> 
> 
> Yata should be making an appearace, sooner or later. I doubt it will be here though.



Totally agree, Itachi's shield will appear to block some planet buster attack, not this fodder thing...


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 30, 2013)

To be fair, if anyone besides Obito was the jin, then Kamui would be able to seal him away where no one would be able to see him. 

... Unless Juubito was able to pull a Buu and thus pull a hole in the space time continuum, but eh. 

But since Juubito has access to Kamui (probably), he probably can still use it, thus making Kamui kind of useless.

... then again, I don't think he can phase anymore- meh, fuck it


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 30, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Totally agree, Itachi's shield will appear to block some planet buster attack, not this fodder thing...



Who's gonna take bets that Itachi will save the day again? Obito is getting the Aizen syndrome with all the evolutions... 

I would lol if the Yata is exclusive to Itachi


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> To be fair, if anyone besides Obito was the jin, then Kamui would be able to seal him away where no one would be able to see him.
> 
> ... Unless Juubito was able to pull a Buu and thus pull a hole in the space time continuum, but eh.
> 
> ...



a) Kamui has never worked offensively on anyone unless they're capable of negating it.
b) I'd imagine Obito's speed in his current state is high enough to prevent it, or at most being entirely hit.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

If Obito loses to Kamui, I'm quitting the manga for at least four days.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Obito loses to Kamui, I'm quitting the manga for at least four days.



look me in the eyes and say that your not lying.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

Kamui can work against Obito if they can get him to become intangible, just as they did before. Obviously warping Obito himself won't work, though. Juubi Jin or not. Unless Kakashi + Kyuubi chakra can rip off Obito's head so fast that he can't even react to/negate it.

Anyone wonder if Kakashi might give his eye to Naruto, if he dies? Just imagine Kamui being used by BM Naruto  Then maybe he gets Obito's eye after they defeat him, and it leads to rinnegan. Thus SO6P. 

Nah, too dark for Naruto.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Kamui can work against Obito if they can get him to become intangible, just as they did before. Obviously warping Obito himself won't work, though. Juubi Jin or not. Unless Kakashi + Kyuubi chakra can rip off Obito's head so fast that he can't even react to/negate it.
> 
> *Anyone wonder if Kakashi might give his eye to Naruto, if he dies? Just imagine Kamui being used by BM Naruto  Then maybe he gets Obito's eye after they defeat him, and it leads to rinnegan.* Thus SO6P.



Sounds like every worst fanfaction ever.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> Sounds like every worst fanfaction ever.



No wonder it still sounds like Kishi's work, then.

I hope you realize that everything that's happened in this manga lately sounds like bad fan fiction. Then it becomes a reality and we realize that it's just bad.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2013)

It's about to be a pretty funny chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto, take a picture of your face the moment Madara's trump card trolls Obito.

Do not deny my eyes this great pleasure.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't suspect Madara's trump card to come into play for a while.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kyuubi Naruto, take a picture of your face the moment Madara's trump card trolls Obito.
> 
> Do not deny my eyes this great pleasure.



Trust me if Madara's trump card somehow ends up working on a Obito that Naruto hasn't defeated I'll go under the guillotine lol.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Trust me if Madara's trump card somehow ends up working on a Obito that Naruto hasn't defeated I'll go under the guillotine lol.



That might be a bit much bro, but I'll take it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

I need those explosions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Obito loses to Kamui, I'm quitting the manga for at least four days.



i doubt it he said it doesn't work on him ,most likely his attack get Kamui.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i doubt it he said it doesn't work on him ,most likely his attack get Kamui.



More reason why I'll rage if Obito falls to Kamui.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2013)

They should try and force Obito into that dimension then smash his sharingan.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 30, 2013)

Hopefully Minato gives back the Yin Chakra soon so Rikūdo Uzumaki can appear inside Naruto's subconscious


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Hopefully Minato gives back the Yin Chakra soon so Rikūdo Uzumaki can appear inside Naruto's subconscious



Sounds like bad fan fiction.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sounds like bad fan fiction.



You'll get your Rinnegan Naruto.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sounds like bad fan fiction.



Nope, it's true, the Sage is Uzumaki, and that is why Jinchūriki Obito looks like Rikudo much like Naruto in KCM/BM, they're all using the original seal of Jinchūriki: The Uzumaki Seal, not to mention the sealing of Chakra that Minato and Kushina used was Uzumaki Fūinjutsu, Rikūdo's own Fūinjutsu


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Nope, it's true the Sage is Uzumaki, and that is why Jinchūriki Obito looks like Rikudo much like Naruto, they're all using the original seal of Jinchūriki: The Uzumaki Seal, not to mention the sealing of Chakra that Minato and Kushina used was Uzumaki Fūinjutsu, Rikūdo's own Fūinjutsu



I was referring to the part where Rikudou appears within Naruto's mind.

Bad fan fiction. 



Bruce Wayne said:


> You'll get your Rinnegan Naruto.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Hiashi does something.
> 
> Definitely fake.


Yep, it'll be Hinata with twin lion fists 



alexu9696 said:


> No serious now we have the true spoilers here
> 
> *Source: *Manga Raw
> Tsukuyomi eye
> ...


Someone translwte pls


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> I was referring to the part where Rikudou appears within Naruto's mind.
> 
> Bad fan fiction.



We have to think logically, plot necessitates the narration of Rikūdo's backstory, and who had been the primary storytellers of past events? Dead people who were directly involved. Minato narrated the 9 tails attack on Konoha, Kushina narrated the birth of Naruto, Hashirama narrated the foundation of Konoha, dead people giving first hand accounts, so it only stands to reason that Rikūdo Uzumaki himself will narrate his own backstory to Naruto inside his subconscious.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

Just say it sounds bad. All theories are fan fiction.

Tobi being Obito was once fan fiction.  Some would argue "bad" fan fiction.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> We have to think logically, plot necessitates the narration of Rikūdo's backstory, and who had been the primary storytellers of past events? Dead people who were directly involved. Minato narrated the 9 tails attack on Konoha, Kushina narrated the birth of Naruto, Hashirama narrated the foundation of Konoha, dead people giving first hand accounts, so it only stands to reason that Rikūdo Uzumaki himself narrates his own backstory to Naruto inside his subconscious.



Never said it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 30, 2013)

Is time for Kakashi's rampage.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmmm perfect or final sumtin....Bijuu mode...giving the rest of something and Minato teleporting. Looks fake to me.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 30, 2013)

I predict Kakashi making a re entrance, more *Rin*ception, and Hashirama and Madara playing a game of poker to pass the time. 

Hashirama wins and Madara gets pissed and flips the table after he realizes that he has no money left.


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> We have to think logically, plot necessitates the narration of Rikūdo's backstory, and who had been the primary storytellers of past events? Dead people who were directly involved. Minato narrated the 9 tails attack on Konoha, Kushina narrated the birth of Naruto, Hashirama narrated the foundation of Konoha, dead people giving first hand accounts, so it only stands to reason that Rikūdo Uzumaki himself will narrate his own backstory to Naruto inside his subconscious.


The backstory of the Sage and the Juubi is one of the only mysteries left in Naruto. Naruto meeting the Sage in his mind seems plausible considering everything that has happened. Naruto already had a nice little chat with the bijuu. Rikudo Sennin Uzumaki is the next and final step.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> hope we get the chapter early again :B
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont see why we shouldn't. But thats my thinking based on the break of Bleach and One Piece


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Someone translwte pls



It's fake, ohana aint posted nothin


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

Geg said:


> It's fake, ohana aint posted nothin



Thank you. I was scared there for a minute.


----------



## NW (Jul 30, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Nope, it's true, the Sage is Uzumaki, and that is why Jinchūriki Obito looks like Rikudo much like Naruto in KCM/BM, they're all using the original seal of Jinchūriki: The Uzumaki Seal, not to mention the sealing of Chakra that Minato and Kushina used was Uzumaki Fūinjutsu, Rikūdo's own Fūinjutsu


I'm gonna lol if it turns out Rikudou was actually a Haruno. 

Jokes aside, this definitely makes sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Is time for Kakashi's rampage.



I completely forgot about that. 

He really needs to get out of boxworld soon. I think it's a given that Obito probably won't get him, which means Kakashi will figure out his own way.

Which means a grand entrance.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 30, 2013)

Exactly, is his time to shine saving his two students and sensei.


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

If Naruto does meet up with the Sage we will also get a Kurama and Rikkudo reunion. The Sage is pretty much Kurama's father so their dialog will be interesting. At least, I think it would be.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 30, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Yep, it'll be Hinata with twin lion fists
> 
> 
> Someone translwte pls



just used google translate here so haha this translation is as shit as it can be, but it does say some interesting things 
(this is probably fake though)

Explosion black orb is inflated, teleport to the harbor
Last Susa function of question mark and Sasuke Tailed Beast mode of Naruto appears
Of which is Obito attack Minato, Minato, teleport away in time.
Of which continue to harbor to catch up with the speed of the art of flying god of thunder almost Obito
Obito to catch the harbor, of which begin to extract the soul, but it was interrupted
Use the chakra arm Obito to block change-Kongo Ruyi staff, to create a prison of Senju door between water, of which tries to drown Obito, Obito is stored in Naruto and Kamui Uchiha out I am using the port of release
Sasuke Uchiha throw Blaze release Yasaka jewels in front of Obito
Both of which Obitotanku attack, of which use it to hit the back of the flash Obito Tailed Beast Ball, Naruto
Port gives half of the rest of the Naruto Obito consultations and out pommel horse for weasel
Naruto and Sasuke explosion in chakra
Preview: full tail beast mode and Perfect Susa function question mark is clearly


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

jorge2060 88 said:


> just used google translate here so haha this translation is as shit as it can be, but it does say some interesting things
> probally fake though
> Explosion black orb is inflated, teleport to the harbor
> Last Susa function of question mark and Sasuke Tailed Beast mode of Naruto appears
> ...


I-Itachi? 

Sounds good, though it seems like too much action for one chapter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Hiashi does something.
> 
> Definitely fake.



maybe another dead Hyuuga.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> If Naruto does meet up with the Sage we will also get a Kurama and Rikkudo reunion. The Sage is pretty much Kurama's father so their dialog will be interesting. At least, I think it would be.



If Naruto were to meet Rikudou, wouldn't it cause a time paradox?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 30, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Exactly, is his time to shine saving his two students and sensei.



Is it sad that sakura isn't relevant enough to be there in the first place?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I dont see why we shouldn't. But thats my thinking based on the break of Bleach and One Piece



One piece isn't on break this week. Even if it was, it wouldn't affect the release of Naruto because for 7 years now its always been the first to get translated. So its more like Bleach and One piece are backed up by Naruto.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 30, 2013)

if this is true though it will be a good chapter. this is what i could gather will happen according to that spoiler

Obito tanking both the Strongest attacks of Naruto and Sasuke
Naruto and Sasuke using their full power
Obito catching up with Minato's FTG speed (the forum will crash haha)
Tobirama and Hiruzen in action  
Obito can still use Kamui  (op as fuck)
Naruto getting Kurama chakra back 
Perfect Sussano and Full Kurama power up for Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Naruto were to meet Rikudou, wouldn't it cause a time paradox?



How so ? Rikudou could have easily left a part with each of the Bijuu and appears once they are all with Naruto.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Naruto were to meet Rikudou, wouldn't it cause a time paradox?



Well yeah, but it doesn't neccessary have to be the case. Kikudou could have done somethng to where hundreds of years in the future he meets the child of prophecy. Anything could happen really.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

jorge2060 88 said:


> if this is true though it will be a good chapter. this is what i could gather will happen according to that spoiler
> 
> Obito tanking both currently the Strongest attacks of Naruto and Sasuke
> Naruto and Sasuke using their full power
> ...



It's not true, though.


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Naruto were to meet Rikudou, wouldn't it cause a time paradox?


If he appears inside Naruto's mind, why would it? We don't know how reincarnation works in Naruto or if it is even literal.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> If he appears inside Naruto's mind, why would it?



Meeting your future self tends to destroy the universe on occasion.





Or is it past self...........


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Meeting your future self tends to destroy the universe on occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda doubt they are literally the same person.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 30, 2013)

i predict naruto suppressing the ratio of the bijuu bomb or minatos clone dealing with it..... or kakashi


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Time paradox in Naruto?

Good stuff. I usually like time based stuff.


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Time paradox in Naruto?
> 
> Good stuff. I usually like time based stuff.


It's almost the end of the manga and we never got any time manipulation jutsu


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe its because this is theend of the manga that we will get time based stuff?


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> I kinda doubt they are literally the same person.



Indeed, but Kishi is capable of anything.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 30, 2013)

Kishi GIVE SASUKE KAMUI. The EMS being capable of using all mangekyo jutsu is the only reason I will accept making Kishi take soo long to show what EMS Madara doujutsu is capable


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

I just want to see more Madara vs Hashirama and Minato doing something.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Meeting your future self tends to destroy the universe on occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever the case is, Future Trunks never got the memo.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Kishi GIVE SASUKE KAMUI. The EMS being capable of using all mangekyo jutsu is the only reason I will accept making Kishi take soo long to show what EMS Madara doujutsu is capable



It would just make Madara look like a dumbass.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 30, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> It would just make Madara look like a dumbass.



Madara has already shown how an incompetent dumbass he could be.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 30, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Kishi GIVE SASUKE KAMUI. The EMS being capable of using all mangekyo jutsu is the only reason I will accept making Kishi take soo long to show what EMS Madara doujutsu is capable



If that were the case, then Tobi would've taken Sasuke's eyes to gain Kotoamatsukami. He really seemed to want it. Besides, SSuke doesn't even have Tsukuyomi so he definitely doesn't have any other Uchiha's MS jutsu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 30, 2013)

Perfect Susanoooooooooooo Sauceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Madara has already shown how an incompetent dumbass he could be.



Nonsense.

He's simply not taking things seriously. A reason will come in time. His trump card will make everything right.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Madara has already shown how an incompetent dumbass he could be.



He's not a dumbass. He's lazy and doesn't seem to care much about the MEP for some reason, which might even mean it isn't his real plan anyway.

If he's had access to all MS techniques ever since he gained the EMS, then that would actually be a dumbass move. Unless there's a supreme Kira-like plan he's had for all these years and he actually wanted to lose against Hashirama.  Otherwise, he should have won in their battle easily.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2013)

Before Tobi's identity was revealed, a Databook or Fanbook made it clear that Madara did not use Tobi's space/time powers at VOTE.

Source? Too lazy to post.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 30, 2013)

Geg said:


> It's fake, ohana aint posted nothin


I said translate 



Fusion said:


> I'm gonna lol if it turns out Rikudou was actually a Haruno.
> 
> Jokes aside, this definitely makes sense.


Would explain the Haruno clan symbol 



PikaCheeka said:


> I completely forgot about that.
> 
> He really needs to get out of boxworld soon. I think it's a given that Obito probably won't get him, which means Kakashi will figure out his own way.
> 
> Which means a grand entrance.


Kakashi's entrance? I'll get the leaves ready 



jorge2060 88 said:


> just used google translate here so haha this translation is as shit as it can be, but it does say some interesting things
> (this is probably fake though)
> 
> Explosion black orb is inflated, teleport to the harbor
> ...


Google translate pls


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 30, 2013)

Whatever happens.. I hope Minato finally gets his jutsu off.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 30, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> If that were the case, then Tobi would've taken Sasuke's eyes to gain Kotoamatsukami. He really seemed to want it. Besides, SSuke doesn't even have Tsukuyomi so he definitely doesn't have any other Uchiha's MS jutsu.



So far to awaken EMS is soo rare and simply exchanging eyes with clansman wont gain it. You have to be direct blood relatives or siblings as itachi put it. So Tobi would not be able to gain EMS thus gaining kotoamatsumkami in that fashion for taking sasukes eyes. Its obvious that Tobi wanted that technique to gain complete control over sasuke so he could correctly use him because sasuke was gaining too much power and was only gonna gain more power once he let him gain EMS and he would need that in check. 

Or hell maybe their is some secret silent pack between uchiha where they are to respect the code to not attack one another when they are transplanting eyes off a rightful kill. But i doubt kishi will delve that deep.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 30, 2013)

Sage Obito with Kamui...waaaaaay OP.


----------



## tears (Jul 30, 2013)

more minato plz.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 30, 2013)

itachi's ghost scares obito


----------



## Sarry (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope we get a good chapter. 
Hopefully no romance, and no Hinata pls. I would say Sakura too, but i am hoping, against hope itself, that Sakura will do something useful.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I completely forgot about that.
> 
> *He really needs to get out of boxworld soon. I think it's a given that Obito probably won't get him, which means Kakashi will figure out his own way.
> *
> Which means a grand entrance.


We already know he can come out on his own.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh yea I forgot about that.

Then what's he been doing all this time? Reading porn? 

Kakashi comes back and slaps Obito across the face with a porno book. I'm game.


----------



## Toonz (Jul 31, 2013)

Kakashi better come out of kamui land


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 31, 2013)

if kakashi can warp himself does this mean that he can do the intangibility space part


----------



## Jad (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> if kakashi can warp himself does this mean that he can do the intangibility space part



Doubt it.

It's like how Sasuke can shape manipulate the Ameterasu while Itachi couldn't because of their difference in skill level.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh yea I forgot about that.
> 
> Then what's he been doing all this time? Reading porn?
> 
> Kakashi comes back and slaps Obito across the face with a porno book. I'm game.



Probably gathering chakra. He looked pretty spent when Obito left and probably didn't have enough chakra at that moment to make the jump.


----------



## handsock (Jul 31, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Sage Obito with Kamui...waaaaaay OP.



Chances are.....being an almost complete Sage his powers are beyond Kamui. Meaning if he didn't have kamui before, it's possible he could just create that technique out of thin air. He has almost full access to being able to do any jutsu he wants. What's to say he won't bust out Kamui when Naruto finally get's the Yin Chakra of Kyuubi. A 100% peaceful powerful Kyuubi > 100% Hateful Kyuubi. Which would probably also enable Naruto to activate Sage mode even while in Shroud mode. Or even better, Kyuubi activates Sage mode on himself, then gives his chakra plus all the Sage chakra to Naruto uberfying Naruto's Sage Mode to an even higher level than Hashirama's sage mode.

Also, I wish Yourouchi was in this anime instead of Bleach. So wasted in Bleach.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito could go completely intangible the first time he activated the Mangekyou, I don't really think it's a matter of skill level.

On a related note, I wonder what would happen if both Obito and Kakashi went intangible and then had their bodies overlap.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Obito could go completely intangible the first time he activated the Mangekyou, I don't really think it's a matter of skill level.
> 
> On a related note, I wonder what would happen if both Obito and Kakashi went intangible and then had their bodies overlap.



They would bump heads in the Kamui dimension, of course.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 31, 2013)

Come on spoilers I wanna go sleep lol


----------



## Kai (Jul 31, 2013)

They would just hit each other in the other dimension, but people in the real world would be able to see it.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh yea I forgot about that.
> 
> Then what's he been doing all this time? Reading porn?
> 
> Kakashi comes back and slaps Obito across the face with a porno book. I'm game.



He does what Goku/Vegeta do when left alone or 'resting' before a fight: he trains and magically gets a 3rd sharingan somewhere. 











pst: no spoilers make me sad


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh yea I forgot about that.
> 
> Then what's he been doing all this time? Reading porn?
> 
> Kakashi comes back and slaps Obito across the face with a porno book. I'm game.


Same thing Gai has been doing, I guess. being useless for no good reason.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Same thing Gai has been doing, I guess. being useless for no good reason.



Except the whole, you know, lack of chakra thing


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Obito could go completely intangible the first time he activated the Mangekyou, I don't really think it's a matter of skill level.
> 
> On a related note, *I wonder what would happen if both Obito and Kakashi went intangible and then had their bodies overlap.*



it would be very messy.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

If they want to give Kakashi a reason to stay off panel, they could say it's to prevent Obito from using Kamui.

Realistically though they probably won't give a reason and Obito won't even bother using Kamui because Juubi + Kamui too stronk.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 31, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Sage Kakashi with Kamui...waaaaaay OP.


prefer this


----------



## Sifus (Jul 31, 2013)

Sasuke better block that shit with Susano'o. I've been waiting 3 fucking years to see some feats from him. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER KISHI ...


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Except the whole, you know, lack of chakra thing


I thought Naruto/Kurama restored his Chakra? And Sakura and the other medics have been healing the alliance for a good minute now. He should be fine.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 31, 2013)

I predict that Kankuro uses Sasori's Mother and Father puppets to block

Or Yamato shows up


...whoever the fuck they are


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> If they want to give Kakashi a reason to stay off panel, they could say it's to prevent Obito from using Kamui.
> 
> *Realistically though they probably won't give a reason and Obito won't even bother using Kamui because Juubi + Kamui too stronk.*



ye last chapter was a perfect example of that.....he could have kamui'd em...but he didn't...but then again he was delirious at the time...
but ye...i can't even imagine what a juubi powered kamui would be like...just looking at what kurama's did for kakashi's version.... oh man....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I thought Naruto/Kurama restored his Chakra? And Sakura and the other medics have been healing the alliance for a good minute now. He should be fine.



Did you see him in his fight with Obito? He was pretty tired at the end of it.

Kakashi wasted his chakra and Kyuubi chakra on trying to use a Kamui strong enough to warp the Juubi, and Obito intercepted it. His cloak completely disappeared after that, and he was huffing in his fight with Obito and still hasn't warped back yet. He's chakra drained.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 31, 2013)

Abz said:


> ye last chapter was a perfect example of that.....he could have kamui'd em...but he didn't...but then again he was delirious at the time...
> but ye...i can't even imagine what a juubi powered kamui would be like...just looking at what kurama's did for kakashi's version.... oh man....



Well obito is a one at intelligence so.....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone think we'll see anything of Madara and Hashirama's fight this chapter?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

It's not like Kakashi can do anything to help anyway


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's not like Kakashi can do anything to help anyway



Considering the fact that all anyone can do against Obito is stand in his way until they get punched and/or ripped to pieces, why not let him have a go at it?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 31, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Anyone think we'll see anything of Madara and Hashirama's fight this chapter?



If madara appears I predict haters are gonna hate and that also jimmies will be rustle


----------



## Jad (Jul 31, 2013)

Kakashi and Gai combo anyone?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

I really hope Kakashi comes out and tries to help. This time not even PnJ will be mighty enough to save him from Obito. 641 cliffhanger could be Obito ripping Kakashi in half with his bare hands or something.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 31, 2013)

Remember, Kakashi was stabbed by a chakra disruption blade. He's going to have some trouble getting back with a low chakra supply.


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

Jad said:


> Kakashi and Gai combo anyone?



oh Jad-darling

x


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 31, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Remember, Kakashi was stabbed by a chakra disruption blade. He's going to have some trouble getting back with a low chakra supply.



He pulled it out immediately. Just like in the Pain fight. It shouldn't matter.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 31, 2013)

I want the chapter already


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's not like Kakashi can do anything to help anyway



He can warp shit from a distance and get resupplies of chakra from Naruto, and if Obito tries to be intangible, the best specific counter against it is Kakashi as back-up. Kakashi would be the best back up addition to Naruto's team right now, thanks to Kamui. He could warp that Bijuu sticky bomb right now, if he were there.

Not that anyone can stop Obito right now, but if we're talking odds, you might as well have the people best equipped to fight him.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope we get spoilers soon, OP already had spoilers yesterday.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate the wait!


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I hope we get spoilers soon, OP already had spoilers yesterday.



I thought OP wasn't getting a chapter?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2013)

Running out of chakra is no excuse anymore when there's a human battery on the playing field. 

That said, running out of chakra depends 100% on plot convenience, so who knows.


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I hope we get spoilers soon,* OP already had spoilers yesterday.*



It fascinates me how they get spoilers so early...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2013)

Found this on mangabird no idea if it's real or not but it looks like Kakashi saves the day?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Whaat the hell? Please be real


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

Unless kaze posts pics i call fake


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Found this on mangabird no idea if it's real or not but it looks like Kakashi saves the day?




*Spoiler*: __ 





WHAT IS THAT!!!!


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2013)

looks fake.


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2013)

That drawing looks pretty sloppy. I don't think it's real.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 31, 2013)

3 to 1 is fake


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

Naaaah, that's totally a shop, Kishi never draws distortions that way.

Reminds be of the fake spoiler where he Kamuis Pain.


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2013)

Tsukuyomi eye


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 31, 2013)

I was really hoping for the 8th gate in the manga, but it's looking less likely to happen.


----------



## Toonz (Jul 31, 2013)

So the fouth is a copy cat lol


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

urghhh ....fucking hell


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

Wasting panels on Shikamaru?


----------



## falconzx (Jul 31, 2013)

That was kinda anti climatic


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 31, 2013)

Man...so disappointed.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 31, 2013)

*This chapter felt really anti-climatic*

Anyone ? 
Even the final pages weren't much...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

True we know Obito will be just fine next chapter


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2013)

DAT COMBO!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 31, 2013)

Out of all the chapters that's come out since Obito survived the Kakashi fight this has been the most boring.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 31, 2013)

Exactly. At the end I don't even know whether they hurt Obito or not.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

Same it's not like Obito is going to actually be in any danger

Tobirama was boss though


----------



## falconzx (Jul 31, 2013)

And panels were wasted on Shikamaru, too


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't get even tell what's happening on the panels.


----------



## Toonz (Jul 31, 2013)

Felt like watching a naruto filler.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 31, 2013)

They basically used the same attack before Obito became a Jinchuuriki. The attack should be even less effective now that Juubi's power is being used by someone with a lick of intelligence.


----------



## Maleficent (Jul 31, 2013)

This one was pretty much status quo. Attack will do pretty much nothing. Only thing that got established is that the army is standing around watching and Madara + Hashirama are posturing at one another/fighting.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

Boring chapter.


----------



## hokage94 (Jul 31, 2013)

*unbelievable!*

This one chapter covered one freaking jutsu. When is this manga suppose to end, kishi said?


----------



## spiritmight (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hiraishin Combo*

Holy fuck!

That Hiraishin combo made me hop up out my bed!

And dem cocky Naruto and Sasuke smiles!

Holy fuck

11/10 Would read again times infiity


----------



## falconzx (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Boring chapter.



Indeed my friend


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 31, 2013)

We all know it won't do shit to Jyuubito. 

Next chapter he will comment on how it was a good strategy but it won't be enough.


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah.....that was pretty terrible. I can't even remember bits of the chapter and I just read it. Oh well, maybe next chapter will be better?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2013)

I reached the end and I was, that's it? :v Even the transitions sucked.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 31, 2013)

Should have been longer.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 31, 2013)

I read it faster than your standard Bleach chapter. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## spiritmight (Jul 31, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We all know it won't do shit to Jyuubito.




Obviously, but that combo was still so fucking beastly, man. Holy fuck.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2013)

this was just a chapter to show teamwork though it will be useless


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

It was too short 

I WILL NEVER READ AN UNFINISHED MANGA EVER AGAIN, THIS IS TORTURE!


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2013)

If they had to do all of that just to hit him once, I have no idea how anyone will be able to believably tag him after this.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

We know this isn't going to do shit to Obito, so having all this focus devoted to a combo attack that's destined to fail is meaningless. Add in the panel time of the Rookies doing nothing and the same hollow "We can still be useful!" spiel we've heard a dozen times before and you've got a chapter that contributes basically nothing of value.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 31, 2013)

One? Did you miss the fake out, Fuuton/Enton combo, and Hiraishin techs or soemthing?


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you want the manga to end so badly?


----------



## Rai (Jul 31, 2013)

Boring chapter


----------



## Aiku (Jul 31, 2013)

And I will just leave this here. 



I sense the MinaTobi fanarts coming.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

Since we know Obito will be fine next week, this chapter was fucking stupid


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

In short, I hate Shikamaru right now.


----------



## Annabella (Jul 31, 2013)

I like how Kishi reminded us that the fodders are still around, waiting for their moment


----------



## eurytus (Jul 31, 2013)

plot isn't moving at all, basically nothing happened besides the Tobirama hyping, and Kishi wasted panels on fodders. They just randomly started talking in the middle of a battle they're not part of, it totally killed the tension in the battlefield.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

Minato's little "You're the stars!" comment just made me cringe. I guess this is gonna be nothing more than a Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito fight with different characters assisting them at every turn. How dull.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Minato's little "You're the stars!" comment just made me cringe



Minato is the boss of all cheesy lines. I FUCKING KNEW, he'd say something extremely cheesy in this chapter.

Now wait for his cheesy talk to Obito in next few chapters.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone else love how Sasuke cuts Naruto out of his life, yet STILL instinctively protects him?

It makes me believe that he truly intends to protect the village and not just Naruto alone.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 31, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Does anyone else love how Sasuke cuts Naruto out of his life, yet STILL instinctively protects him?
> 
> It makes me believe that he truly intends to protect the village and not just Naruto alone.



i think its just an old instinct or he wants to kill naruto by himself.... 

i think option 2 is more canon


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

Didn't Sasuke just say a few chapters ago that he wants to kill Naruto himself when Juubito attacked Naruto?


----------



## eurytus (Jul 31, 2013)

^ you actually take that seriously? thats just Kishi telling us, they're still gonna fight, but I can't come up with a reason why they should, but it's still happening, don't worry


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

ohana hasnt posted yet but
according to mr T, maddy says he will have 'some more HASHIRAMA'!

not all of hash?


----------



## Danzio (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr T knows Japanese?



Awesome.


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Mr T knows Japanese?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.



not just that he even posts spoilers at 2ch. 

other lines from Ts brief.

naruto: you can copy my dad? 'ts amazing, the seconds face rock uncle!
Tobirama "its the 4th whos copying. and in this case, just 'the second'-sama is enough!"

tobirama "youre a little bit blond, eh... On ordinary occasions Id crack up at your jutsu name but ...i cant laugh having that fellow in front of us..."

minato "namely 'shaku-ton・ korin shippu...*' whatever, keep goingg!!"

*earlier he coined a name 'shaku-ton・ korin shippu(the halo gale) shikkoku no ya　(jet-black arrow), zero shiki(type zero)' for naruto n sasuke's collabo jutsu.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 31, 2013)

> tobirama "*youre a little bit blond, eh*... On ordinary occasions Id crack up at your jutsu name but ...i cant laugh having that fellow in front of us..."


Shit just get real.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Jul 31, 2013)

*Boring Chapter*

Damn I thought I'd wake up to some serious K.O but all I see is Barbieflash naming, Madz/Hashi gay love, and some balls sticking . Hell even Tobi is bored with them .


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Jul 31, 2013)

Good chapter, liked the use of strategy that I always use to love in Naruto instead of spamming jutsu. Solid chapter I must say.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2013)

agreed. boring ass chapter :/


----------



## PopoTime (Jul 31, 2013)

Clearly missing the complete and total destruction of Minato's character, and the Obito revel levels of damage control taken by his fans 

Thats chapter worthy in itself


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 31, 2013)

The chapter is better if you just focus on Tobirama.


----------



## Jad (Jul 31, 2013)

Missing Lee, Gai, Tenten and my man Kakashi.

Especially Lee and Tenten considering they were jipped out of their glory moment along with the Konoha rookies.

But especially Gai - because of Gai.

Kakashi because he brings something new, he brings talent with B and C grade jutsu's and strategies, and just that cool, calm-collected nature of his.

Seeing the FAN favorites - Sasuke, Naruto, Minato - just taking the spotlight just bores me because you know Kishi is spoon feeding them. With side characters (and Kakashi), you just don't know what's going to happen. You don't know what to expect. It's a BIGGER risk when he brings in side characters because he might fatally injure them or make them shine. It's a surprise.

When it comes to Minato, Sasuke and Naruto, YOU KNOW how Kishi is going to handle them, you know they aren't going to be in danger, you know they are going to shine. Side characters bring in risk - bring in something NEW. That, and it also brings in a WHOLE new conversation and discussion. Seriously, Tenten threads? Rock Lee threads in the telegrams. Man...

And omfg, the DIALOGUE IS DIFFERENT!!! THE INTERACTION IS DIFFERENT!!! In fact, the whole writing of the chapter is DIFFERENT with side characters. I can't emphasis that enough. New faces.


----------



## kratos184 (Jul 31, 2013)

I actually like this chapter much more than the last 10-20, finally some awesome teamwork with Tobirama.


----------



## ceralux (Jul 31, 2013)

The entire month of July was boring. This fight isn't entertaining at all. It's fucking dumb to be honest. 

Space-Time
Enton
Rasengan
Bijuu Dama


----------



## Kusa (Jul 31, 2013)

I liked it.No no one mentioned Rin,Tobirama was badass and he made me lol,and because I actually enjoyed seeing Nardo and Sauce smiling together.
Well,let's hope the next chapter will be better for you


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 31, 2013)

i actually thought i might've been the only one who didn't get all hot and bothered over this chapter. Good to know i wasn't.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 31, 2013)

Sadly yes, boring chapter, nothing worthy happened despite Barbieflash looking bad.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 31, 2013)

takL said:


> not just that he even posts spoilers at 2ch.
> 
> other lines from Ts brief.
> 
> ...



 Oh so in-story Tobirama actually looks young enough to be called Uncle (Ojisan? Ossan? Occhan?). And I thought that was just how Kishi drew him.


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2013)

I liked how the focus shifted away from Obito.........to land directly on Shikamaru. Fucking hell get rid of him already.


----------



## Sete (Jul 31, 2013)

Rikudou No Sennin said:


> Damn I thought I'd wake up to some serious K.O but all I see is Barbieflash naming, Madz/Hashi gay love, and some balls sticking . Hell even Tobi is bored with them .





Addy said:


> agreed. boring ass chapter :/





ceralux said:


> The entire month of July was boring. This fight isn't entertaining at all. It's fucking dumb to be honest.
> 
> Space-Time
> Enton
> ...





Big Bad Wolf said:


> i actually thought i might've been the only one who didn't get all hot and bothered over this chapter. Good to know i wasn't.





Shattering said:


> Sadly yes, boring chapter, nothing worthy happened despite Barbieflash looking bad.



Great chapter, don't know why you peeps are keen on hating everything.
I'm sorry for no orochimaru and Itachi.
But you had plenty of minato...


----------



## Jad (Jul 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> I liked how the focus shifted away from Obito.........to land directly on Shikamaru. Fucking hell get rid of him already.



That was a bit random. Kishi loves Shikamaru - he abuses him whenever he can. Probably likes drawing him I guess. If Shikamaru was born as an Uchiha, pretty sure he'd be a second Itachi.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 31, 2013)

^
Kishi even confessed he would date Shikamaru if he was a woman :ho Old news but still makes me laugh,particularly because when was asked which woman he would date,he said no one because 'they are all fictional characters'


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2013)

and Shikamaru is totally real


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 31, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> ^
> Kishi even confessed he would date Shikamaru if he was a woman :ho Old news but still makes me laugh,particularly because when was asked which woman he would date,he said no one because 'they are all fictional characters'


looks to me like Kishimoto being in the closet has leaked out in his writing


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 31, 2013)

Didn't he say he'd pick Hinata if he had to choose which one of his female characters he'd go on a date with.


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Shit just get real.



yeah but when Hash is totally blonde for him...



alcoholmixture said:


> Oh so in-story Tobirama actually looks young enough to be called Uncle (Ojisan? Ossan? Occhan?).



mr T wrote Occhan (おっちゃん).


----------



## SLB (Jul 31, 2013)

Barbieflash still gets me


----------



## Kusa (Jul 31, 2013)

Revy said:


> Didn't he say he'd pick Hinata if he had to choose which one of his female characters he'd go on a date with.



He said that later,but in the third databook he said he wouldn't date any girl,because they are fictional.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 31, 2013)

Sete said:


> Great chapter, don't know why you peeps are keen on hating everything.
> I'm sorry for no orochimaru and Itachi.
> But you had plenty of minato...


1. just because you go weak in the knees for Tobirama doesn't mean everybody else is inclined to do so.

2. Just because someone doesn't like what you do doesn't mean they are keen on hating everything. A chapter or 2 ago i posted a statement about how i thought said chapter was fairly decent despite the lack of action or development.

3. I don't care very much for Minato, Oro, or Itachi at this point. Where did you get the impression that i did just because i found the chapter to be boring?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> I liked how the focus shifted away from Obito.........to land directly on Shikamaru. Fucking hell get rid of him already.



For some reason that pissed me off too


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 31, 2013)

This whole fight has been boring bar a few chapters.


----------



## Sete (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> 1. just because you go weak in the knees for Tobirama doesn't mean everybody else is inclined to do so.
> 
> 2. Just because someone doesn't like what you do doesn't mean they are keen on hating everything. A chapter or 2 ago i posted a statement about how i thought said chapter was fairly decent despite the lack of action or development.
> 
> 3. I don't care very much for Minato, Oro, or Itachi at this point. Where did you get the impression that i did just because i found the chapter to be boring?



1. Fair enough.
2.Lack of action really?ok if you say so... Well not keen on hating but you made many reply's downgrading tobirama actions in various threads, so I consider that a signal of hating... If you didn't care you would not post.
3.Neither do I! But you dont see making posts downgrading Minato or any other char for that matter.


----------



## auem (Jul 31, 2013)

hey takL,are they still referring  Tobirama as Lord Ignoble.?.


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

auem said:


> hey takL,are they still referring  Tobirama as Lord Ignoble.?.



why not?


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 31, 2013)

^I get the impression some of his fans do that as well



takL said:


> yeah but when Hash is totally blonde for him...
> 
> 
> 
> mr T wrote Occhan (おっちゃん).



 Oh and apparently part 1 Tsunade, at 51, was already "baa-chan" level.
 Does Kishi imply Tobi was < 50?

 Hmm, and Hashi lived long enough to see his first-born grand-daughter? 

 How long did poor Hiretsu sama reign then?...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 31, 2013)

Sete said:


> 1. Fair enough.
> 2.Lack of action really?ok if you say so... Well not keen on hating but you made many reply's downgrading tobirama actions in various threads, so I consider that a signal of hating... If you didn't care you would not post.
> 3.Neither do I! But you dont see making posts downgrading Minato or any other char for that matter.


2. Learn what 'hating' actually means. Hating is having derogatory things to say about someone/something that has no merit whatsoever. If i make a perfectly valid point that goes against someone's fandom of w/e, then that is that person's problem to deal with.

3. So fucking what? If i want to downgrade Minato or anything else it's well within my right to do so as long as i'm not violating any of the forum's rules. I also don't understand why ppl like yourself choose to specifically jump on _my_ back as if i'm the only one who does that. I really don't.


----------



## Sete (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> 2. Learn what 'hating' actually means. Hating is having derogatory things to say about someone/something that has no merit whatsoever. If i make a perfectly valid point that goes against someone's fandom of w/e, then that is that person's problem to deal with.
> 
> 3. So fucking what? If i want to downgrade Minato or anything else it's well within my right to do so as long as i'm not violating any of the forum's rules. I also don't understand why ppl like yourself choose to specifically jump on _my_ back as if i'm the only one who does that. I really don't.



Hating= To feel hostility or animosity toward.to feel dislike or distaste for.
You have both.
people like myself?
I only made an observation, i'm on my right to do so. Don't take it so personally.


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

i think naruto would have called tsunade ne-chan（ねーちゃん=sis）if he hadn't known her real age.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2013)

What ? 

Chapter was good.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 31, 2013)

takL said:


> i think naruto would have called tsunade ne-chan（ねーちゃん=sis）if he hadn't known her real age.



 I think so as well

 Apparently our Nidaime doesn't use some sort of genjutsu to make himself look young though. So it's either he just looks younger than his real age like that, or....


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 31, 2013)

Sete said:


> Hating= To feel hostility or animosity toward.to feel dislike or distaste for.
> You have both.
> people like myself?
> I only made an observation, i'm on my right to do so. Don't take it so personally.


you posted the dictionary's definition while using the urban definition. 2 different things Hoss. 

I'm not saying you don't have the right to make observations. What i was saying is that ppl like yourself specifically pick me out when complaining about something a multitude of ppl on this forum does at some point or another. Tell me, why i shouldn't take that personally?


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

alcoholmixture said:


> he just looks younger than his real age like that



so does grandpa Hash.


----------



## auem (Jul 31, 2013)

takL said:


> why not?


wtf..naked Tobirama...i don't like it..


----------



## Sete (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> you posted the dictionary's definition while using the urban definition. 2 different things Hoss.
> 
> I'm not saying you don't have the right to make observations. What i was saying is that ppl like yourself specifically pick me out when complaining about something a multitude of ppl on this forum does at some point or another. Tell me, why i shouldn't take that personally?



Oh im sorry you being picked. Maybe its because you and dragon sage ash are making a big fuss over it in several threads, and your clone wars anakin kinda stays in mind.And cmon big bad wolf name? ofc you cant be forgotten.
It was urban dictionary? you bothered to google it?
But you got it wrong it was the free dictionary. 
Dont take it personally because soon I will be bothered and will move on to other topic and will completely forget about this...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 31, 2013)

Sete said:


> Oh im sorry you being picked. Maybe its because you and dragon sage ash are making a big fuss over it in several threads, and your clone wars anakin kinda stays in mind.And cmon big bad wolf name? ofc you cant be forgotten.
> It was urban dictionary? you bothered to google it?
> But you got it wrong it was the free dictionary.
> Dont take it personally because soon I will be bothered and will move on to other topic and will completely forget about this...


i guess it simply isn't humanly possible anymore for someone to calmly voice their opinion in a thread w/o someone interpreting it as "making a big fuss". It is truly ironic that you say me and Dragon Sage Ash are the ones making a big fuss when ppl like yourself are making a big deal over someone simply voicing their opinion over not liking the chapter. Truly, truly ironic.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah Obito's face in his last panel perfectly reflected my attitude with ths chapter.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 31, 2013)

^It seems there are a lot of dirty Tobirama edits, I don't know why


takL said:


> so does grandpa Hash.



 Oh yes you're right

 I wonder at what age he got married... Probably 15 like my great grand parents' generation. According to old databooks, Konoha was found ~ 60 years before the series started. That means Tsunade was born about 10 years after Konoha was. And then Mito got another child after the VOTE battle...?


----------



## Sete (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> i guess it simply isn't humanly possible anymore for someone to calmly voice their opinion in a thread w/o someone interpreting it as "making a big fuss". It is truly ironic that you say me and Dragon Sage Ash are the ones making a big fuss when ppl like yourself are making a big deal over someone simply voicing their opinion over not liking the chapter. Truly, truly ironic.



And I voiced my opinion about you and dragon not liking the chapter.Which looks like more about not liking Tobirama.
Is a big fuss offensive? My apologies not a English native speaker.
Yes irony and double standards are quite common here at NF...


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm starting to not like Sakura for the sole reason of her calling Naruto, Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke-kun instead of Sasuke.  Naruto worked for your respect and nothing.

Kishi needs to write female characters as their own people and not love interests.  It's pathetic.


----------



## takL (Jul 31, 2013)

i think thats just out of habit...


----------



## Lovely (Jul 31, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> *I'm starting to not like Sakura for the sole reason of her calling Naruto, Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke-kun *instead of Sasuke.  Naruto worked for your respect and nothing.
> 
> Kishi needs to write female characters as their own people and not love interests.  It's pathetic.



Seriously?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

She doesn't think of them as equals.  Naruto worked so hard and its time she expect Sasuke to work for it, not continue to beg.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> 1. just because you go weak in the knees for Tobirama doesn't mean everybody else is inclined to do so.


Well they fucking should.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 31, 2013)

takL said:


> not just that he even posts spoilers at 2ch.
> 
> other lines from Ts brief.
> 
> ...




Ok Naru did recognize  him, and wow he just called the genius Minato dumb lol. the nerve on that guy   still funny though

Also Incredible  to see Mr T dedicate himself to Naruto and its amazing  language.Don't judge a book by its cover eh


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

takL said:


> i think thats just out of habit...



I hope so.  I don't like the way she treats Naruto.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 31, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm starting to not like Sakura for the sole reason of her calling Naruto, Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke-kun instead of Sasuke.  Naruto worked for your respect and nothing.
> 
> Kishi needs to write female characters as their own people and not love interests.  It's pathetic.



I'd argue Sakura and Naruto are on good terms now; they don't hate each other, they're friends. Personally, it doesn't seem like Naruto's particularly gunning for anything - so why are you?

Edit:  And honestly, who cares?


----------



## eurytus (Jul 31, 2013)

actually new chapter not too bad, no Rin, and Tobirama is pretty entertaining. Everyone was expecting them to be saved by Kakashi, but Tobirama stole the show.  Obito is totally bland though, he doesn't have a personality


----------



## ThisIsNicole (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely give 641 a solid "good". Obviously it's building the battle, but I liked the humor added in, and especially that 9th page where Shikamaru says states what he knows everyone needs to hear. Nice to get some of the other characters involved. Keeps it that much more interesting, for me at least (;

Oh, and that nice little ShikaTema thang towards the end of pg9 was kinda nice too...

;D


----------



## kluang (Jul 31, 2013)

Is the third eating tapioca pudding or something?

where is he?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

^
letting others do his dirty work for him like he did with Danzo, the bastard


----------



## Moeka (Jul 31, 2013)

This chapter made me like Tobirama juuust a little bit more.
It was as if he was there just to appear superior to Mintao


----------



## Revolution (Aug 1, 2013)

I have read so much criticism of this chapter, even criticizing certain characters myself, but no!  IT WAS A GOOD CHAPTER!!!  I should talk with more people who give me good reason to criticize it, like , who didn't like it.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 1, 2013)

*[Edit] Chapter 641 - More Rin*



@enuhito


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2013)

This edit just confirmed even more how much Tobirama saved this chapter. Flashback was probably gonna continue into next chapter. Jashin Bless Tobirama.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 1, 2013)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 1, 2013)

so true , i am so god damn feed up whit this shitbito and rin..... wtf irelevant shit for  a "war" 

Fuck you kishi , stop this shit and show us the FV


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2013)

I was happy we didn't get any smiling Rin panels, why Ernie? Why did you remind me this shit?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I was happy we didn't get any smiling Rin panels, why Ernie? Why did you remind me this shit?



But I like Rin! ck


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 1, 2013)

This is epic.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2013)

Ernie said:


> But I like Rin! ck



I like her too hence why Obito disgusts me.

/imserious


----------



## Ernie (Aug 1, 2013)

Why the fuck did a mod removed it to the general thread. 

Fuck


----------



## Jad (Aug 1, 2013)

Ernie said:


> @enuhito



I get an error

Edit: nvm


----------



## takL (Aug 1, 2013)

i saw the error too. minatos right arm comes back for one panel.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 1, 2013)

*[Edit] Naruto G 641*

What if Naruto characters talked a certain way? How would it sound? How would your perception of these characters change?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2013)

> Tobirama: *FIRST OF ALL, YOUR DAD IS THE ONE WITH MY DICK IN HIS MOUF.*


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 1, 2013)

My favorite part was Minato's naming of the body-switching jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2013)

the way they talk is a mockery of a certain stereotype. i wonder which one? 


chinese? 

yup, defiantly chinese


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2013)

"They aight" would have been so much better than "They're smiling"


----------



## LesExit (Aug 1, 2013)

XD Madara and Hashirama, "Let me stick some more Susanoo swords in your mouth."

Sakura and Hinata too! "Hinata! How Lebron and Dwayne doing????"

"Um....they aight." I laughed so hard there XD


----------



## Default (Aug 1, 2013)

Where's Bosh?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 1, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> What if Naruto characters talked a certain way? How would it sound? How would your perception of these characters change?



This is the only one I really like; what Hinata says


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 1, 2013)

BlinkST missed the chance for much sexual innuendo with Hashi and Mads.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

What an awesome chapter. This is how it should be for a little while.

just characters showing off, ego-stroking, braggadocio, and getting hands dirty. and Obito just taking it

@BlinkST:  Hinata.

the answer to your question... Is yes!


----------



## Danzio (Aug 2, 2013)

Luckily, they managed to stop  Obito. Rin-based  flashbacks are brutal 




alexu9696 said:


> so true , i am so god damn feed up whit this shitbito and rin..... wtf irelevant shit for  a "war"
> 
> Fuck you kishi , stop this shit and show us the FV



Always so angry; chill out or stop reading the manga bro before you get  a heart attack      ck


----------



## takL (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok i saw half of the raw. 
chap 641: you boys do the main part/roles!!

Tobirama to obito: i let you have this back in good time.

Hash: get out of my way, madara!!
maddy: there is not (a lot of) time but something/things I must do since things have come to this pass.
Madara:... I will have/take some more of You*. 

*as if hes taking another helping of hash.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2013)

takL said:


> Hash: get out of my way, madara!!
> maddy: there is not (a lot of) time but something/things I must do since things have come to this pass.
> Madara:... I will have/take some more of You*.
> 
> *as if hes taking another helping of hash.



When the rest of the forum reads this. ck


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> When the rest of the forum reads this. ck



he needs more of Hashirama?more of the Yang part?
he needs to be more Rikduou?


----------



## Danzio (Aug 2, 2013)

It seems Madara is after more Senju DNA. 


If I'm totally honest, it does sound like a love story.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 2, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok i saw half of the raw.
> chap 641: you boys do the main part/roles!!
> 
> Tobirama to obito: i let you have this back in good time.
> ...



This even adds more to my theory of .

Let's seeeee


----------



## Annabella (Aug 2, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok i saw half of the raw.
> chap 641: you boys do the main part/roles!!
> 
> Tobirama to obito: i let you have this back in good time.
> ...



So Madara needs something more of Hashirama  it's probably more senju dna? since he's taken it before.

 this has very different implications to 'lets entertain each other for a bit longer'


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok i saw half of the raw.
> chap 641: you boys do the main part/roles!!
> 
> Tobirama to obito: i let you have this back in good time.
> ...



wow....this interpretation... is completely different. :amazed 

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to takL again."

looks as though Madara's going to soon set things in motion.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2013)

More hashirama is needed we may finally see how exactly he took the DNA at the VOTE


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2013)

i understand the raw but i dont buy that madara will use and edo hashirama , still thinking its a distractin , madra is not enjoying that he has to battle hashirama when he has under things to do....

will see


----------



## ch1p (Aug 3, 2013)

Madara doesn't need DNA. He has loads of it at the hideout. Furthermore, edo is made of ashes, it probably isn't even his DNA there, but the sacrifice's (well, zetsu, who has his DNA!). It's not like he couldn't go grave robbing either.

Madara wants the chakra IMO. That's what he couldn't get previously but can get ATM.


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2013)

yea i guess so. last time he stole hashs DNA/cells that this time hashs sage chakra. or even hashs soul.

a bit mor from the raw

temari: shikamaru...you can make a wonderful Hokage...
temari: cos the ability to change people's minds is kinda requirement for a kage...  

Minato: as I thought I just have to perform my spiral flash super rondo howl, style 3...
to make an opening I guess....
Tobirama: ...you...are a little bit on the blond side eh...
On ordinary occasions your jutsu name should lock me in a laughing fit but...
With that fellow (=obito) in front of us it's not funny....

minato: sasuke-kun! Naruto!! 
minato: Oh my, I said Ill make an opening!
Sasuke: I'll make the opening!
Naruto: correction! We 2 will! and we'll leave the main part to toh-chans team!!
Obito: It was obvious that you were filling your left eye with chakra...
Obito: I wont be taken short.
Minato: Good grief (the kids dont listen)...
Tobirama: lets go... the 4th
Tobirama: clone's hiraishin isnt fast enough．．．
the 2 of us perform HIRAISHIN MAWASHI
you put your marking on me as well.
Sasuke: Naruto, this time I'll adjust my chakra to your chakra ratio using my sharingan.(implying that last time Naruto changed the proportion of his chakra to fit sasukes )
Naruto: rly, you're damn emulous too dattebayo, arnt you!
minato: yes... with this body.... even after getting hit, I can...

obito:!
Obito: trying to sandwich me?
Naruto n Sasuke:!!?
Obito:!?

Minato: You 2 do the main part!!
N n S:!?
Tobirama in his mind: he got distracted by the front.
minato n Tobirama: Now!!
-Hiraishin, Go-Shun mawashi (co- flash swivel)  no jutsu!!!-

minato: namely shakuton, korin shipp.....
Tobirama(?): whatever, just go on!!
Obito: so they flew to each other's place..


----------



## eurytus (Aug 3, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok i saw half of the raw.
> chap 641: you boys do the main part/roles!!
> 
> Tobirama to obito: i let you have this back in good time.
> ...



I read
Hash: get out of my pants, madara!!
>.>

so he wants all of Hashi....


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2013)

i feel that  the reason maddy didnt open his rinnegan till late was that he couldnt take many cells from hash for fear of harming hashs body.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 3, 2013)

takL said:


> *Naruto: rly, you're damn emulous too dattebayo, arnt you!*



The way this line was translated in the raw felt like Naruto wasn't talking to Sasuke but to Obito or perhaps it is just how I interpreted it.
But it is good to see moment to confirm rivalry from Sasuke's side as well. Not that it isn't always there.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Madara needs more Senju wood to mirror his Uchiha strength in order to boost his likeliness to Rikudou, which may then open some doors in which he may have a way to stop Obito.


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2013)

mayumi said:


> The way this line was translated in the raw



translated in the raw? 
anyhoo naruto dif means sasuke. 

and i like as how minato sounds like a nanny or manny when the kids dash out in the raw.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2013)

takL said:


> Minato: as I thought I just have to perform my spiral flash super rondo howl, style 3...
> to make an opening I guess....
> Tobirama: *...you...are a little bit on the blond side eh...*
> On ordinary occasions your jutsu name should lock me in a laughing fit but...
> With that fellow (=obito) in front of us it's not funny....



This even better than the other translations.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 3, 2013)

takL said:


> Minato: as I thought I just have to perform my spiral flash super rondo howl, style 3...
> to make an opening I guess....
> Tobirama: ...you...are a little bit on the blond side eh...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> When the rest of the forum reads this. ck



Isn't it wonderful? 



takL said:


> i feel that  the reason maddy didnt open his rinnegan till late was that he couldnt take many cells from hash for fear of harming hashs body.



This...would be very sad and cute, but I guess it is very possible.

I am looking forward to seeing what he did exactly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2013)

takL said:


> yea i guess so. last time he stole hashs DNA/cells that this time hashs sage chakra. or even hashs soul.
> 
> a bit mor from the raw
> 
> ...



1st bolded: I lol'ed at that one.

2nd bolded: So it was Minato again, I thought it was Naruto the one saying it since he was in that very same place before they swapped places and that it was Sasuke the one to hush him, but nope. Thanks for the translation.


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> 2nd bolded: So it was Minato again, I thought it was Naruto the one saying it since he was in that very same place before they swapped places and that it was Sasuke the one to hush him, but nope. Thanks for the translation.



mr T wrote both as minatos line but now that you mentioned it, i gave a second look at the panel. and actually
the second babble is coming from another direction. it must be tobiramas and thats funnier.

minato: namely shakuton, korin shipp.....
Tobirama: whatever, just go on!!

i gonna edit my trans now. 

thanks!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> I think Madara needs more Senju wood to mirror his Uchiha strength in order to boost his likeliness to Rikudou, which may then open some doors in which he may have a way to stop Obito.



This. This. This. 




takL.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 4, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok i saw half of the raw.
> chap 641: you boys do the main part/roles!!
> 
> Tobirama to obito: i let you have this back in good time.
> ...



How do you change an ET though?  Oh well better not to ask questions lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2013)

takL said:


> mr T wrote both as minatos line but now that you mentioned it, i gave a second look at the panel. and actually
> the second babble is coming from another direction. it must be tobiramas and thats funnier.
> 
> minato: namely shakuton, korin shipp.....
> ...



Oh really? Well I thought it could've been Naruto since, besides being in the place where they swapped places, I thought he could be already picking up on Minato's habit of naming jutsus after long names and it was Sasuke the one hushing him. But Tobirama commented previously upon Minato's quirck so then your new trans must be the correct one.

Happy to be of help.


----------

